# Weekly Competition 2022-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U' R2 U R' U' F2 U' R2 F'
*2. *R U' R' U' F U2 R U' F U' R
*3. *U2 R' U' R U' R F U2 R U' F
*4. *R U' R2 F R2 F' R U' F' R2 U2
*5. *U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' R2 B2 F' L2 B L D2 L B2 D2 L' F' D2 L' F' U'
*2. *R L2 B' U' F L D' B' R' U2 R F2 R F2 D2 L2 B' L D'
*3. *U R' F' L' F2 L R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' U L2 F2 R U' L2
*4. *R2 U' B' U' D2 L' F U' F U R F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B
*5. *F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' L B2 F2 R2 U' F' U B F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F D F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D F' R B R2 B' F' L' B R' Fw2 R' U' L2 F2 R Fw2 Rw2 L' D Rw2 B2 U F' L' Fw' L' F Uw' Rw' D L2 B' Uw Rw U2
*2. *U2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 F D' B F R F' U B2 U2 B' Uw2 R B2 L Uw2 R D2 Fw2 R' F' Uw2 L' Uw F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' R2 U B Rw B2
*3. *R' U D2 F' R D' R F' B' U2 R L D2 L B2 R B2 L B Fw2 Rw2 F' R' Fw2 L D2 Rw2 L2 F' R' F2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw B' U2 Rw' Uw' L Fw D L R2
*4. *F2 U2 B' U B' D' L2 B' D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 L R2 Rw2 U2 B R Uw2 B' L U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F Uw' Fw2 U2 F L' F' Fw' Rw' Fw D2 B' Uw B'
*5. *L' B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D' R2 F' B2 L' U L2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 F' L' D2 R' Fw2 R U2 B Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw Uw Fw2 U2 F' R' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' F2 B Rw' B' Bw2 L' Fw2 Bw2 D Bw U2 Rw Dw2 B' Lw' R2 Uw D' B2 L' B' Lw Rw' D U Lw' L' F2 U' Bw Rw2 L2 B D' R' L2 Dw' Lw R' Rw' B Dw2 B' Rw' R' Bw2 U' Fw D' Dw2 Rw L B Dw Bw D' F Rw Bw'
*2. *Rw' Bw' B Dw U2 Rw' F' Rw' U Bw' Uw' F2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Uw' D L' Uw2 D Dw2 F2 B' Bw' U' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 L' D2 R Bw2 R F U R D' Rw2 F' R2 Uw Bw F Dw' D' L B2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 F' Lw L' Dw2 Fw R'
*3. *Rw F2 B2 D2 L' Lw' F U2 L2 D' F2 U Bw' R' L2 Lw2 B2 D Dw2 R2 Lw U2 R2 Rw' Uw' Fw Dw2 Lw' Fw D2 R' D2 Dw2 Bw Dw' Uw2 Rw R F Uw' R D2 B2 D' Uw Dw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Uw Rw L' Lw2 Dw R U2 Lw2 D L
*4. *U2 Dw Lw' Fw U2 B' Fw2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 B2 Uw' F' Uw2 Lw R Uw U' Fw R' Rw2 B2 L F Bw2 Uw2 F Dw U Bw2 F2 B2 Dw2 Uw F' U2 Rw' Uw2 L' Bw2 Rw2 D Dw' L2 Rw Bw2 R Dw L2 Rw2 R' B' F' Uw Fw2 F R2 B' F' Uw
*5. *Uw2 Dw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw2 Lw D2 R2 Bw2 Lw' U' Lw' Fw2 Rw' D' Fw D Lw2 Fw U' Dw' B' Dw D L2 Bw2 L' Bw F2 Dw2 U2 Bw' U' Uw2 B' Rw' Lw' F2 D' Bw2 B' Rw R2 Dw' Fw2 F U Fw' Dw Fw R F2 Lw' Uw' Bw' U' L2 Fw2 Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw R2 Dw2 F' 3Rw2 Rw' L F 3Rw2 D2 Bw' Lw2 3Rw2 F' Fw2 Dw R2 3Rw' Fw' L' Fw' Bw Uw U2 R2 3Fw' L F L 3Uw D' Lw2 3Uw' U D' 3Rw Rw Bw 3Rw' Bw' F Lw' U' 3Fw' R D2 F' Bw' D Lw' R 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw R Fw' Rw B2 D' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' Dw2 3Fw Lw2 3Fw Rw D2 3Fw' R' Bw' B' Lw U2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw2 B'
*2. *Rw2 F' Fw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' F B Uw' Rw' R 3Fw F' D' L2 Rw2 U' Dw2 L F' 3Rw' Uw' B' F' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw R L Bw' 3Fw R' L2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw Bw U2 Uw2 B' 3Fw' Fw2 Rw U2 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 Dw2 U' L 3Rw Bw R2 3Rw' Dw2 L B Dw2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw Lw2 3Rw2 R' Uw2 D2 F2 Uw2 F' Lw D
*3. *3Rw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 D2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U' D L' 3Rw' R' Rw' Bw Fw 3Fw2 Uw' Rw 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 F D2 R 3Fw R Rw' B2 R 3Rw' Lw' Bw2 3Rw2 Bw Fw B L2 R' D2 U2 3Fw L Rw2 3Fw' D' Lw' 3Rw' B' 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 R2 Fw2 B 3Rw D2 Bw2 R' Lw' L F 3Rw' Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' U' Dw' R2 L2 Bw2 Uw' R' Dw' B2 3Uw 3Rw' Dw
*4. *3Rw' Lw' Uw' 3Uw D Fw Rw' Lw' 3Rw2 Bw Lw' R Uw2 L R2 Lw2 3Uw R Fw R Lw2 D' Bw' Rw' F Dw' B' Rw2 3Uw D' B' L2 D' 3Rw' Fw' R L2 Uw2 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw Fw' U' 3Fw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Bw 3Fw 3Uw Rw' Uw2 3Fw L Fw2 Uw' 3Rw' Lw 3Uw2 U' Rw U' Dw' Uw2 L2 Dw' R Bw2 Uw' Lw B' Bw' Dw' 3Rw Dw2 L' F2 B' D' Lw2
*5. *Lw2 F2 3Fw Bw2 Rw D2 L 3Fw' Dw' L2 F D' 3Uw L2 R' Rw Bw' B' F' L2 Lw' D2 Uw' R' Uw Bw 3Uw D Rw2 D Rw U' Rw2 B2 Dw2 U F' 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Dw' L' 3Fw 3Uw Uw' Lw' Uw Bw2 Rw2 R 3Rw 3Uw' Rw' F2 D2 L Uw Dw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Fw' Uw Rw L 3Uw' R B' 3Fw U' Bw' B2 3Uw L' R' 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw2 L F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' Dw2 R2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Lw Bw2 3Rw R' 3Lw2 B' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 L2 3Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' Fw2 B2 3Bw L2 Uw' Bw' F2 3Uw' Uw' F' 3Rw' Rw' Lw' 3Lw U' Lw' D' 3Uw F L2 R' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw L2 Uw' Rw R2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw' Dw2 R' Fw2 3Lw Fw 3Bw2 Dw' 3Rw F2 B Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw Bw' Rw D L 3Dw2 Uw' 3Fw2 B2 3Bw2 R 3Rw 3Fw 3Dw F 3Lw2 3Dw' Fw' 3Lw' L 3Dw Rw2 3Lw2 B' L' 3Dw 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw Lw' R' Bw'
*2. *3Bw2 B R' Bw U Rw2 D Lw2 L2 U' D2 Uw 3Rw R2 B2 U2 3Bw Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw B R' 3Uw Rw2 3Bw Uw2 F2 3Uw2 Dw2 F' Uw L2 F Fw2 U Bw Rw' Fw' Uw2 L' Uw' 3Uw 3Bw2 D2 Uw' 3Bw2 Bw Rw' Dw2 3Fw D' Rw B' Fw2 R U' 3Bw 3Fw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Rw L2 Rw2 B' U 3Dw' Rw F2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw Fw2 L D2 U F2 U2 Fw F' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw 3Bw 3Rw R F Uw2 F' R Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 D2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 3Rw Rw2
*3. *3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw B Bw 3Lw' 3Fw Rw2 3Lw' Dw 3Dw2 3Bw 3Fw' D' Lw Bw' 3Uw 3Fw U L2 3Uw D2 3Dw' F' 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 3Lw Dw' F' B2 3Dw F U R' D' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 D' U2 Lw' Uw 3Fw2 3Bw Lw' Bw' 3Rw2 B' Bw 3Dw' 3Rw Bw' 3Bw' 3Fw Dw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Rw2 Fw' 3Uw Uw2 3Fw Uw' 3Bw2 U Lw' 3Lw Fw2 Rw' L2 R 3Lw' 3Fw U 3Fw Fw2 L' 3Uw 3Dw Rw' 3Lw' Bw2 3Uw D' 3Bw R 3Lw U' Dw2 Fw 3Uw D' 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw2
*4. *Bw' Fw2 U Lw Uw Bw2 R2 D 3Bw2 3Fw' Bw U' Uw' Dw 3Lw2 L' Bw 3Rw2 3Bw D2 3Dw F' U2 3Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 Bw' U R F' U2 D' B 3Rw2 Bw' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 B 3Bw 3Rw' U D' R2 U' R2 Rw Fw' 3Dw B2 F' L Fw 3Lw D 3Uw Fw Lw' D Rw2 Lw2 L 3Dw2 Dw' R Fw' 3Rw 3Lw2 Uw' U 3Fw 3Bw F' R' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 U2 3Rw 3Dw2 U' Rw F' U2 3Bw' F2 3Lw' Rw2 R Uw2 L Dw 3Dw2 Fw' Uw 3Uw2 3Dw2
*5. *L' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw' L 3Fw' D 3Fw2 R' Uw 3Uw' L2 3Fw2 Bw' D 3Fw B Uw' R' Rw' Bw' 3Fw2 U Rw' 3Uw B 3Uw' Fw L' 3Fw' Dw 3Uw2 R' D Uw 3Fw' 3Dw Dw' D' Bw' Uw2 L 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw' 3Dw2 Dw' L R U Fw U2 3Fw' 3Bw L2 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw' D2 R U2 3Dw2 D' B 3Fw' 3Bw U2 Uw D 3Lw 3Dw Fw2 Dw2 3Uw D Lw2 3Dw' Lw2 3Fw' Rw 3Lw' Bw F2 Dw F' Lw2 3Uw U2 R 3Lw' Bw2 D 3Bw' U' 3Bw2 3Rw2 R Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 F' R' U2 F R U R' F
*2. *R U' R2 F R' F R U2 R U' R'
*3. *R' U' F U' F U R U' R2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' B R2 U R' D' B R F' D' Fw Uw2
*2. *R2 U' R L' U' F2 B D2 L D' F' L U2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *R B D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 U F' D' F L R B R D' Fw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B' U R D F' U2 R2 B2 R' U D2 B2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D' Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 R' U R' F2 Fw Uw2 R Fw' F' L2 B2 R' Uw B Rw Uw' B U2 z y'
*2. *R U2 B2 D' F B L' B2 U F2 D F2 U B2 D2 B R2 B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 L' B L2 R Uw2 F' L D' U' R' Uw' F2 Rw U' B Uw2 L2 Fw D' U'
*3. *D R2 U L F' R' B' L F' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 D' L2 F D Rw2 Fw2 U' B' L2 F' Rw F L Fw2 Rw Fw Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 D' Rw' x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' Lw2 L2 Uw D' U2 F Fw' Lw2 F' R Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Bw' Rw Fw' Rw' B2 Uw2 R' Dw2 L' Bw F2 Uw' L Dw2 Lw F2 B2 Lw2 D2 R2 Fw' F' L' Rw F2 U R' Bw2 Uw2 L' B Fw L R U' Dw2 Bw2 Dw Fw Dw Lw2 D2 Lw F' 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *B2 Uw U Dw' Rw' Uw2 D2 B2 R2 Lw U' Bw Dw2 Fw2 L Bw2 Rw' R2 Fw U2 D Uw' B Fw' Rw' Dw L Rw' R2 Bw' D B2 Lw' Dw2 U2 B Lw' D U R' B' L2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Uw R Dw2 Bw Fw D2 L2 Fw' Lw U2 Rw2 U2 D Lw2 Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2
*3. *Rw D Rw Fw2 B2 D B Uw' Bw R2 Dw F' Lw Uw Bw' B' Rw' R Dw' Uw Fw L2 Bw D Lw L R2 Fw2 Lw L' Uw Rw2 B' Rw2 Lw2 U2 F Lw2 U Fw2 Uw2 D B' F2 Dw' D' F B2 Dw Fw2 D' Uw' R Rw2 F D Rw Uw Dw 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Bw Dw Rw Bw 3Fw' 3Rw R' Lw' U' D2 Lw' D' 3Uw2 Fw B' R Rw2 L2 U Rw Bw D2 Dw2 Lw 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D' R F' B2 Uw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw Uw Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 R L Lw D2 Rw2 U' 3Rw2 D 3Rw F R2 Dw F2 L 3Uw2 D R2 D2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw' R L D2 Dw L2 3Rw2 Uw' L2 3Rw Dw' 3Rw' R' Bw x'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw' 3Fw R2 3Uw' 3Rw R U Uw' Fw' U' Uw L Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw' B' F' 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw Dw' L' B2 3Rw' U Fw' 3Bw2 U2 B' Fw 3Lw D' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw' B2 Fw 3Fw' R2 Bw2 3Bw2 Dw U' 3Uw' Rw 3Uw B2 D2 Dw L' 3Rw' Dw 3Rw2 D 3Rw' 3Fw' U2 B Lw F2 3Uw 3Bw' 3Rw Uw2 Dw' 3Lw Bw2 3Fw 3Uw Uw2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Dw Fw F2 D' Rw L 3Rw Fw' Rw' Uw' Bw2 Lw' 3Bw 3Dw Bw2 Dw Lw 3Uw Dw2 Fw2 3Lw2 x2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L F' R' F2 R B' R2 U R2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B' D' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' U' F' D2 F R' B2 Uw
*3. *F' D B U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 F2 R B2 U2 B' U R' D2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *F' D2 B' R F2 U' D F2 D R F D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 Uw2
*5. *U D2 R2 U L D B R' D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R' B' D B2 R2
*6. *F2 U' R B' U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' B2 L2 U' F' L2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*7. *L' D' R D' R2 F2 B' L F2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B' R' Uw'
*8. *B2 D L D' F R' B' R' U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 D Fw Uw2
*9. *F R2 L' U' R2 D' B' D' R' U2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B D2 B2 L' F' Rw
*10. *U2 L' U2 F L B U2 R' U L F' R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 D' Rw' Uw2
*11. *F D' B' R F' L U D' F2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*12. *F' L' F2 L2 B' L2 U B2 U' R2 B D' R' U B F U2 Rw
*13. *U2 F2 U2 L R B2 L' D2 U2 L U' F' R F D B U2 R B2 L' Uw2
*14. *F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L' U2 F' U' R' D2 R' F2 D2 Rw
*15. *R D R U2 D' F' R' B2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F L' U R F' Uw
*16. *F2 D L B U2 B L2 U2 B D2 B' U' L' D U R2 F D U' Rw Uw'
*17. *R F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 R U' R' U L2 D' Fw Uw
*18. *D L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F' L B L2 B2 L2 D F L' B R' F' Rw' Uw'
*19. *R U L2 B U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L R2 U R D2 B L Fw
*20. *L2 F2 D2 B D' F U R2 F2 L D2 B L2 F2 R2 F U2 Fw' Uw2
*21. *L U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 B R' F' U' B L2 F2 Uw'
*22. *D B D' F2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 R F' U B D' R D' B2 F Rw2 Uw
*23. *R2 B2 F D2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U' B' U L' B' R' U Rw2 Uw
*24. *R2 D F' L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B F D F2 U' F L2 R' D L Fw Uw2
*25. *D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F L' F2 U R' U' L2 F D' U' R2 Uw'
*26. *L' D2 B R' D' R2 B' D R' D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 Rw'
*27. *U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F D' U F' L U' F D U' L2 D' Rw2 Uw
*28. *F R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L' U2 B U R' F R' B2 R Fw Uw
*29. *B' U' F' U D' F2 L' F R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 D B' L D' Fw'
*30. *F2 D F L B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F R F2 R2 U2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *F2 D' F' D2 B2 L' B' D2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 U2 B' U' R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*32. *R B2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 U L' D F' L B' U2 B2 U2 B' Uw
*33. *D' U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' D' F2 D L2 B L' F' L B2 U' Rw Uw2
*34. *U B' L' B L' F U' F R' B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D Rw Uw
*35. *D B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 L' U' F' L2 R F U Rw'
*36. *D2 F R2 B R' L' F D B R F' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*37. *U2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 F2 U' F D B L' R' B2 F R' U2 Rw' Uw'
*38. *F2 L' R' F2 L' R2 U2 B D2 L2 D' R B2 R U' B2 R F' Rw Uw
*39. *B2 U' B2 R D2 R B2 L' U2 L' B F L2 F R' D' U F' D Rw2 Uw
*40. *U L2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R' D' B' L R B F2 D' Rw2
*41. *R B2 L U B2 U' D' L U B2 R2 F B2 R2 F' D2 R' D' Rw Uw
*42. *F R U F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 F' L B' R D' F2 R U2 Fw Uw'
*43. *R' U L2 D L F2 L2 R U2 L' D2 R' U L' F R' U2 B2 F Rw2
*44. *D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 U B2 L U L B' F2 D R D2 F2 L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*45. *D' R2 L F' U2 D' L D2 F' D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L Uw'
*46. *R2 L' F D B2 R D' B' R B2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*47. *D' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B' R2 F' L2 R F2 U R B D2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw
*48. *L F2 R2 B D2 R' D L D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D Rw Uw'
*49. *U' R B F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U R F D U2 L' B U' Rw
*50. *L D' R' B' D' B2 R2 F' D L U R2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U' D Rw Uw2
*51. *U B' L U2 D2 R F' L' B R' B L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U Rw2
*52. *U L' D U2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U B2 F' L' D B D2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *D2 B' L U2 L2 B2 R' B2 L U2 B' R D R' B2 F L2 D F Uw2
*54. *R2 F R F U2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F L B' R F2 U B2 Uw
*55. *F L2 D F B2 D' L2 D2 U B2 F R D U2 R U' B' F2 Rw
*56. *R B U' R2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' F2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 Rw2
*57. *B' D R' B' U' D L U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 F L U' Fw' Uw'
*58. *F' B' U' L U' D' B' D R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 U2 F U L' F' Rw' Uw
*59. *F R' F2 L2 B F' L2 F D2 F2 L' D2 F2 U' L2 R F' L' B Rw' Uw'
*60. *U F U' F' L U2 L' U L2 F U2 L2 B R2 F' B' R' F' Rw' Uw'
*61. *U F' U L F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B U R U' B2 U Rw2
*62. *L2 B D L2 U' L' B L' D2 R F2 L' B2 R' D2 R B R' F L Fw' Uw2
*63. *D' U2 F2 D U' B2 R2 F U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' F U Rw' Uw2
*64. *F' L' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L R D' R' F' D R' U2 F R2 D Fw Uw2
*65. *R2 L2 D2 R' B' D' F' B2 U' F' R2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 D2 B L2 U2 Fw
*66. *L' F D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U' F' L' F2 D F D B' Rw' Uw
*67. *U' B' R U F B U2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*68. *U' F2 B' L F2 B D' L' F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 L U' R2 Fw Uw2
*69. *R B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L U' B2 L' U B2 L' B' D2 L F2 Rw'
*70. *B2 U2 R D2 L2 R' F2 L2 R' F' L2 D' L U' R2 B U2 R2 F R2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L' F' B' R2 U' L' U2 B D B U2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2
*2. *U' F' U' R2 F R2 D R2 L2 D L' F' U2 R2 L2 U2 L2
*3. *B F D2 U2 F2 U2 B' L' D R D U' L' D2 B L2 F L'
*4. *U B U' B' L2 F R2 D' L2 B2 L F' B L2 U2 F B2 L2 U2
*5. *L' U2 F L' F' R U2 L F' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B D' L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F' U' L' U2 F' D' L D B' L' D'
*2. *B2 R' B D L2 D2 L U' R2 D' F U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 B
*3. *R F D B F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 B' L D U L R B
*4. *L F D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 F' U' F R D L R'
*5. *U2 F' U' R' L' D F' U R' L2 U' D' F2 U R2 F2 B2 R' B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L' U' F B' D F L' U2 R2 U' F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2
*2. *B L B' D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B L B' D B' L' D' U'
*3. *B D L2 U2 B L U D L' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R L
*4. *R D' R B' R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 F' R' D' B D' U' F2
*5. *R B2 D' F2 L' F2 U2 R F' B2 U F2 U B2 U' D' R2 B L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D2 B2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R' F U B F' D' U2 B D2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' F' R' D F2 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 R' U B U2 F' L' R' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' U L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 L' D' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U'
*3. *L' B D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 L B2 U' B' D R2 B' L' R' U
*4. *R' F' D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 R B' L U L U2 B' U' F2 Fw2 D F2 R' Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 R' U' Fw B' L U' Fw F' R Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R F' R2 U' F U F U2
*3. *L B D2 R' U F2 B' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 L U F2 R
*4. *R U F' L2 U R' U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 L2 F L' U R Fw2 D Rw2 F2 R Uw2 D' R Uw2 U' L' U2 L' Fw' U' R2 F' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' L' Fw' F D' U2
*5. *Bw Dw2 F' Bw2 D' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Bw U F Uw2 Lw' R' F' Rw Dw2 B Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Dw Lw2 R B' Dw Bw' L' R2 Lw Rw2 F' R' Rw' D2 L Lw R2 D2 R' F2 L U Lw2 F2 Lw2 Bw Dw' B Dw' L D U B2 Fw' Rw F U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' R' U R' F U' R2 F' R'
*3. *B' R2 F D' R L' D' F' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L' B2
*4. *U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' R B2 R2 B' F' D L2 B L D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 D2 R2 L' B' Uw B F2 Rw2 U2 B Fw Rw' Uw Fw2 B Rw2
*5. *Lw' R' U' F' B' Fw' Dw2 D2 Fw Dw Fw Uw' U Fw2 Uw2 Lw U Rw' D' Dw2 F' D' R' L' F' Fw' Bw2 Dw2 L' Bw' Rw' F' Uw2 B' Bw F' Lw Uw D2 Lw2 Bw' U Uw Dw2 L2 Fw' L' Lw Uw' B Uw' D2 U B2 Fw L2 Fw' Bw2 Rw2 B'
*6. *Dw Lw' B2 Bw2 Uw2 D R2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw Uw2 3Uw' F' R Bw' Lw2 L' 3Rw' Uw 3Uw' U' Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw2 F' L2 3Fw B U2 F' Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw L' Rw B' Bw' Fw2 3Uw' Fw U' L2 F Dw' R' Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw' Uw R Fw2 3Uw2 D' 3Fw2 D2 F Uw2 F' 3Uw Lw R' 3Uw 3Rw2 U L2 B D Lw2 Uw 3Uw' Dw' L 3Uw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U2 R' U' F U' R F U'
*3. *F2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' F L' B R' D' F D2 B R B2 L'
*4. *R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' R' B2 R U2 B2 R' B' U' R2 F' R2 U R' F' Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' U Rw2 R2 Fw U Fw2 U L2 D' R' Rw' Uw' F2 Rw2 U2 B2
*5. *R' Bw2 Lw D' B2 Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' L' Bw D Uw2 Fw' Bw2 Uw' U' Fw2 D L' Rw' Bw' Dw2 R Dw2 Lw' R2 U' R2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' Dw2 L' R' Dw' Lw' U B2 Bw F' Rw D2 L' U B U2 R2 U B' Lw' R2 Dw2 B F2 Rw2 D B2 Lw U
*6. *R D2 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw2 Dw2 U' F2 B' Uw Rw2 U Rw2 L' Uw 3Uw2 U2 R 3Uw B 3Fw' L Rw Lw Dw' 3Uw' L' 3Uw' 3Fw2 L B Uw2 D2 U' 3Rw Dw2 D 3Fw2 Lw' U' 3Rw' 3Uw R Uw2 D2 3Rw Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw2 B' 3Rw 3Fw B 3Rw2 R2 L' Uw2 Lw2 U2 Dw D' F' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw Lw L2 Uw' F2 Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 L' Uw' R2 F B2 Rw2
*7. *3Fw Dw' Bw' U 3Bw Dw2 3Dw' 3Fw Uw2 L2 R2 3Bw 3Dw Rw Fw 3Uw2 3Lw' U' D Dw Lw' F' R' 3Uw2 3Fw B2 R2 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw R 3Fw2 3Rw F 3Uw Bw' 3Bw2 3Lw Dw2 Bw 3Uw U 3Rw R Lw2 U2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Lw' 3Fw Uw' 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw 3Bw' Uw' U 3Uw' 3Bw' L Lw U 3Uw' Lw' Rw2 3Bw 3Dw U' D2 Rw2 R Bw' Lw' L' 3Bw' R F2 B U 3Dw' R' Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Rw F' B2 3Dw 3Lw Rw R Bw2 B Rw' 3Bw2 Uw2 Rw D' L2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR4+ DL5- UL3+ U3+ R2+ D1+ L1- ALL1- y2 U4- R2- D4- L4- ALL3+ UR DR UL
*2. *UR1- DR6+ DL4+ UL2- U3+ R4- D5- L3- ALL2- y2 U3- R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL0+
*3. *UR2- DR2- DL2- UL4+ U3+ R2- D3+ L5- ALL4- y2 U1+ R4+ D4- L1- ALL4- UR DL UL
*4. *UR1+ DR4+ DL2- UL0+ U2+ R5+ D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U4+ R5+ D0+ L4- ALL2+ UL
*5. *UR4- DR1- DL2- UL6+ U6+ R3+ D3- L2+ ALL1- y2 U1- R3+ D4- L3- ALL2- DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' L' R' U R U' B R' L' B l' r b'
*2. *B U R' L R B' R' L B' U' B' u' l' r
*3. *U' R U R L' U B' R' B L' U' u l r
*4. *B' U' L' U' R L' R U' B L' U' l'
*5. *L B' L' B' L' B U' B' L R' L' u l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) / (4,4) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) /
*2. *(0,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,-5) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) /
*4. *(4,3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (4,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,-2) / (-2,-2) / (5,0) / (4,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L U L' U R B U L' U R'
*2. *U R B' R' B R L' R B' L R
*3. *U L R' B' L' B U' L' B L' B'
*4. *B R B R' U R U' R' U' B' U'
*5. *R L R B' R' U' B' R U B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U' F' U2 BR2' R F U' flip R U R BR2 BL L' BL2 R2' F2 R F U2' R2' U2 F2 U2 F' U2'
*2. *BL' flip F2 R' U' BR BL' L2' U2 BR' flip U' L2 F L' U2' F' L2 BR2 F2 R2' U' F' U2' R2' F2' R U2 R2' U2' R
*3. *BL' flip F2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 flip BR2 BL2 L U2' BL2' BR2 R2' U2 F2' U F' U2 R' F2' R2' U2' F R'
*4. *F2' flip U BL2' L BR R2' U2 BL' U flip U' L2' BR2 BL2 U BL2 L2 BR R2 U F2' R2' F2' R' F' U2 F2 U2 F2 R'
*5. *R flip R' U R L' F R2' BR flip L' F' R2' BL2 L2 BR2 R' BR2' U R2' U2' F R' U' F2' R' U2' R' U F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U
*3. *B L D2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D F U2 R' U' B' D' F' D
*4. *R' D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B U' F U R' U' L B L2 U' Uw2 L' Fw2 L' D L' Fw2 B2 L' U' L' U2 Fw' Uw2 F' D2 Fw L' Uw L2 Uw Rw Fw' U R
*5. *Bw' L2 F' U2 Rw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Dw F R' D2 Rw2 Lw' Dw F' U2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 D2 F2 Fw U B2 Fw Uw' R B2 Bw2 F L' U B F Lw' F' Fw2 Bw' L Bw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 R Dw' U L2 Dw2 B Bw U' Rw2 Lw U2 F U2 R
*OH. *R' U2 L' B2 D2 R D L2 R2 B F R F' L D B' L2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR3+ DL4+ UL6+ U3- R0+ D5+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R0+ D5+ L1- ALL2+ DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' B' U R U' L' R' B R U' L l' r'
*Square-1. *(-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,0)
*Skewb. *L R L' R' B' U' L' R B R U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' r' b l f r b' l b R' F L B R F R B' L' R
*2. *r' b' f' F' L F' l' r' f' L B' R' F' L B' F L F'
*3. *b l L B' R r' b' l' L' B' F L B' F L' B F' R'
*4. *L F' r' R' B' F' f l b B' L R' F L' F L'
*5. *R' F' l' L B' b' l r b L B L' F' R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U R Lw U B Rw' L Uw R' B Lw Bw' Uw Rw Uw Rw Uw' Bw' u b
*2. *U' Lw' Bw' Lw' U Bw' R' B' Rw U L Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw' u' b
*3. *Uw' Bw B' Lw' Uw' B' Lw U' R Bw' L' Bw' Lw Bw Uw Lw' Bw' Rw l b'
*4. *Uw' Lw' B Uw' B Lw U' R' Uw Lw Uw' Lw Uw Rw' Lw Bw' u' r'
*5. *Bw U L Rw R Uw R' Bw L Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw Rw u' l' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R U L D L2 D R U L U2 R2 D R U L D L D R D L2 U3 R D2 R D R U L D L U R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D3 L U L2 U R U R2 D2 L U R D2 L U L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D L D2 L U3 R D R D R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D R U3 L D L D2 L U2 R D R D R U2 L U R D L U L D R D2 L2 U R U R D2 L2 U2 R U L D R2 U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 D L U3 L D L D R3 U2 L2 D3 L U2 R D R2 U2 L2 D3 R U R U2 L2 D2 L U2 R D2 R D L2 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D R U L D L2 U R2 D L2 U R U2 R D3 L U3 L D2 R U R D R U L U L2 D R2 U R D L D L U2 R D L D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' B L D B R2 D2 R F2 R2 B D2 F2 B' L2 F2 U L2 U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F D2 L2 R' F' D2 U' L U' L2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F R2 L' D L' D2 R' F' D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 U L2 F' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U R B D U' B' F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' F' L' D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B' L' B' D' B2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 D' L' F D2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F L D' R' F' R' U' F2
*2. *U F' L U B' D' L F2 L B' U2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 L B2 L2
*3. *U2 R2 U2 F2 L R2 F2 D F L' D' R' F' D B' U B' F'
*4. *U2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 R B2 F2 D' R2 F D2 F2 D F' U
*5. *D2 B L D' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F' D2 F D' U2 B' D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UB LB UL UB LB RF UF UR UB UL UB UL LB UB RF UF RF UF RB UR RF RB UR RF UF LF UF UL UB UR UB RB UB RB DB DL DF LF UL LB UB RB DB LB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+ UL UF+2 UR- LB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 DL-
*2. * UB UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UR LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UB UL LB RF RB LF UF UR UL UB UR RB UR LF UL UF RF DB DR DB DR DF DL LF UF DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 DF+ LF UL DR+2 RB+2 DR RB UB+ LB+2 UB LB UB+2 LB+ UL LB DR+
*3. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UB RF UR UF UL UB RF UF UR UL UF UB LB RB UR UF UB UL LF UF UR UB UR UF UL LB UB DR DB RB UR DL LB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+ DB LB- DR+2 RB UB DR+ RF-2
*4. * UF UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UB UL LB UL UF UB LB UB UR RF RB UB UL UF RB LF UL LF UL UF UR RB UB LF UF DL LF UF DR RF DB DF DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LF+ RB+ UB-2 DL
*5. * UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UL LB UB UR UF UL RF UR UB UL LB UL RF UR RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL RB UB UR DB LB DB DL LB DF DR DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 DF-2 LF DR+2 RB DR RB+ DF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L' BL L BL B BL B U B U' L BL' U' B' U B BL R' F' U' R L' R L F L F U' L' U BL' L' D BR' U'
*2. *F R' L' R' U' R U L F' R' U L F L' F' U' R' F' U' L' F' U R F' R' F' U F L U D' F' BL' L B' R' BR
*3. *L' U R' F R F' L' R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U R L R F R' F L U R' F' L U B' BL' B' F' BR U R
*4. *L' R' L' F' L F R L' U' L' U' L' F U R U' R' F' L F L' F R' U' F' L U L R F U BR D R' BR' L' BL L
*5. *U L U' B BL L BL' L' B' L' R' L' F' L F R L' U' L R' L U' R L' U F' R' F U' R L' B' BL' B' U D' BR' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2022)

Results for week 41: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, BradenTheMagician, and theFMCgod!

*2x2x2*(214)
1.  1.29 BrianJ
2.  1.33 Legomanz
2.  1.33 Luke Garrett
2.  1.33 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



5.  1.35 Caíque crispim
6.  1.72 Ryan Pilat
7.  1.83 OriginalUsername
8.  1.88 leomannen
9.  1.94 darrensaito
10.  1.98 Shirosuki
11.  1.99 MichaelNielsen
12.  2.04 AydenNguyen
13.  2.05 theFMCgod
14.  2.12 fdh dnfed the solve
15.  2.17 Sean Hartman
16.  2.18 TipsterTrickster 
17.  2.24 Theo Goluboff
18.  2.34 Shaun Mack
19.  2.35 Jge
20.  2.44 CornerTwisted
20.  2.44 Cody_Caston
22.  2.60 fdskljgrie
23.  2.64 tsutt099
24.  2.70 DhruvA
25.  2.71 turtwig
26.  2.73 Jorian Meeuse
27.  2.75 Cuber2s
28.  2.83 Greyson bananas
28.  2.83 Cale S
30.  2.95 edsch
31.  2.96 Redicubeman
32.  2.99 cuberkid10
33.  3.01 Tues
34.  3.02 AidanNoogie
35.  3.05 2018KEAR02
36.  3.08 Boris McCoy
37.  3.10 Zamirul Faris
38.  3.12 AmyCubes_
39.  3.15 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  3.16 tJardigradHe
41.  3.19 nigelthecuber
42.  3.21 rdurette10
43.  3.24 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.25 HawaiiLife745
45.  3.29 Fred Lang
46.  3.31 Nafiz
46.  3.31 gruuby
48.  3.33 TheCubingAddict980
49.  3.34 Adweehun
49.  3.34 hah27
51.  3.35 Antto Pitkänen
52.  3.40 eyeballboi
53.  3.43 Jakub D
54.  3.44 VectorCubes
55.  3.46 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  3.51 EvanWright1
56.  3.51 Nevan J
58.  3.52 Dream Cubing
59.  3.55 Christopher Fandrich
60.  3.56 DGCubes
61.  3.59 Eli Apperson
61.  3.59 MrKuba600
61.  3.59 thecubemaster23
64.  3.60 lilwoaji
65.  3.61 KingTriden
66.  3.62 Jude_Stradtner
67.  3.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
68.  3.67 aznbn
69.  3.72 agradess2
69.  3.72 Lim Hung
71.  3.73 Kgr
72.  3.74 NewoMinx
73.  3.76 abhijat
74.  3.77 KrokosB
74.  3.77 JustGoodCuber
76.  3.79 mariotdias
77.  3.80 WizardCM
78.  3.82 Luke Solves Cubes
79.  3.86 Ontricus
80.  3.87 Hargun02
80.  3.87 JacobLittleton
80.  3.87 weatherman223
83.  3.89 stanley chapel
84.  3.90 hyn
84.  3.90 Isaiah The Scott
86.  3.91 beabernardes
87.  3.92 CubeLub3r
88.  3.93 Ash Black
89.  3.95 dhafin
90.  4.04 Bill Domiano
91.  4.05 InfinityCuber324
92.  4.06 Thewan2
92.  4.06 midnightcuberx
92.  4.06 Calcube
95.  4.07 John_NOTgood
96.  4.10 carlosvilla9
97.  4.13 Cubey_Tube
98.  4.15 trangium
99.  4.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
100.  4.24 Ianwubby
100.  4.24 Thewan
102.  4.25 Triangles_are_cubers
103.  4.26 Oliver Pällo
104.  4.29 Nong Quoc Khanh
104.  4.29 Cubing Mania
106.  4.30 bluishshark
106.  4.30 Mr_Man_I_Am
108.  4.31 Koen van Aller
109.  4.33 Puppet09
110.  4.34 Yoyofruits_
110.  4.34 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
110.  4.34 abunickabhi
110.  4.34 lumes2121
114.  4.39 Calumv 
115.  4.40 Jammy
116.  4.41 BradyLawrence
117.  4.42 loffy
118.  4.45 MJbaka
119.  4.49 TheReasonableCuber
120.  4.56 Enoch Jiang
121.  4.64 Jan Kasprzak
122.  4.68 Topherlul
122.  4.68 Meanjuice
124.  4.70 ARJCuber
124.  4.70 Fisko
126.  4.72 Super_Cuber903
127.  4.77 MCuber
128.  4.78 Nitin Kumar 2018
129.  4.79 ichcubegerne
130.  4.89 ARSCubing
131.  4.92 Pugalan Aravintan
131.  4.92 c00bmaster
133.  4.94 KingWilwin16
134.  5.00 Clock_Enthusiast
135.  5.10 FLS99
135.  5.10 drpfisherman
137.  5.13 DynaXT
138.  5.14 MattP98
139.  5.21 Garf
140.  5.23 Timona
140.  5.23 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
142.  5.25 DaTornadoKarateCuber
142.  5.25 tavery343
144.  5.26 Noob's Cubes
145.  5.29 sqAree
146.  5.34 Uwais
147.  5.40 rlnninja44
148.  5.53 spalmon
149.  5.60 Heheheha
150.  5.61 Raymos Castillo
150.  5.61 Henry13
152.  5.68 samuel roveran
153.  5.72 Firestorming_1
153.  5.72 Alpha cuber
155.  5.78 Hyperion
156.  5.82 edcuberrules8473
157.  5.86 G DA CUBER
158.  5.88 cubenerd74
159.  6.02 bbbbbbbowen
160.  6.09 GrettGrett
161.  6.12 SpeedCubeLegend17
162.  6.16 Tekooo
163.  6.20 EthanMCuber
164.  6.29 Jack Law
165.  6.32 CryptoConnor
166.  6.37 Chai003
167.  6.51 Poorcuber09
168.  6.74 AnnaW
169.  6.76 WTFperm
170.  6.96 Quixoteace
171.  6.98 BigBrainBoi989
172.  7.04 Abram Grimsley
173.  7.12 Hazwi
174.  7.13 Mike Hughey
175.  7.17 linus.sch
176.  7.39 Qzinator
177.  7.40 tungsten
178.  7.46 Jrg
179.  7.56 Jason Tzeng
179.  7.56 Omkar1
181.  7.88 SSpzcee
181.  7.88 Akshath
183.  7.91 Mrdoobery
184.  8.00 myoder
185.  8.19 Rubika-37-021204
186.  8.28 N4C0
187.  8.29 Splenj
188.  8.49 jsolver1
189.  8.69 kbrune
190.  8.89 jeff1867
191.  9.20 The_T01let
192.  9.21 sporteisvogel
193.  9.27 RubikAr
194.  9.56 EmmaTheCapicorn
195.  9.64 One Wheel
196.  10.06 RCG
197.  10.38 Jany
198.  10.39 arbivara
199.  10.40 J727S
200.  10.50 Futurechamp77
201.  10.57 Jacobo_Formigós
202.  11.41 Penguinocuber
203.  11.49 UkkoE
204.  11.59 Nash171
205.  12.12 Jacck
206.  13.24 GWL1000
207.  13.44 M_bro2703
208.  14.15 I am gan for cubes
209.  15.66 nickromaniello
210.  17.60 Cuber767
211.  17.81 Huntsidermy Cubed
212.  19.30 lucazdoescubingstuff
213.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
213.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3*(300)
1.  4.95 iLikeCheese
2.  5.91 Luke Garrett
3.  6.00 StaticCuber46


Spoiler



4.  6.16 Theo Goluboff
5.  6.19 benzhao
6.  6.71 BrianJ
7.  6.93 darrensaito
8.  6.98 ExultantCarn
9.  7.02 MichaelNielsen
10.  7.03 Pixaler
11.  7.10 KingTriden
12.  7.16 Ryan Pilat
13.  7.24 Redicubeman
14.  7.33 Charles Jerome
15.  7.34 Lim Hung
16.  7.40 Zamirul Faris
16.  7.40 JackPfeifer
18.  7.52 SpeedyReedy
19.  7.67 DLXCubing
20.  7.71 tJardigradHe
21.  7.72 OriginalUsername
22.  7.73 fdh dnfed the solve
23.  7.94 Shaun Mack
24.  7.96 theFMCgod
25.  8.01 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  8.03 Hargun02
27.  8.13 Caíque crispim
28.  8.18 Adweehun
29.  8.20 NathanaelCubes
30.  8.29 Max C.
31.  8.31 cuberkid10
32.  8.32 Cale S
33.  8.36 turtwig
34.  8.46 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
35.  8.48 tsutt099
36.  8.53 hah27
36.  8.53 Heewon Seo
38.  8.60 Dream Cubing
39.  8.63 AydenNguyen
40.  8.68 Sean Hartman
41.  8.69 AidanNoogie
42.  8.77 Christopher Fandrich
43.  8.78 Ash Black
43.  8.78 abhijat
45.  8.82 Tues
46.  9.00 KrokosB
47.  9.12 BradenTheMagician
48.  9.14 MrKuba600
48.  9.14 eyeballboi
48.  9.14 Nihahhat
51.  9.22 TipsterTrickster 
52.  9.29 Greyson bananas
53.  9.30 Ontricus
54.  9.35 TheCubingAddict980
55.  9.36 Boris McCoy
56.  9.37 NewoMinx
57.  9.46 DhruvA
58.  9.52 mihnea3000
59.  9.53 HawaiiLife745
60.  9.58 leomannen
61.  9.81 TheReasonableCuber
61.  9.81 ARJCuber
63.  9.86 EvanWright1
64.  9.89 agradess2
65.  9.91 Jammy
66.  9.94 mariotdias
67.  9.97 Puppet09
68.  9.98 WizardCM
69.  10.01 leolrg
70.  10.07 Logan2017DAYR01
71.  10.08 JacobLittleton
72.  10.10 Timona
73.  10.12 DuckubingCuber347
74.  10.14 Fred Lang
75.  10.16 Antto Pitkänen
76.  10.21 Raymos Castillo
77.  10.22 weatherman223
78.  10.23 Mattia Pasquini
79.  10.24 Liam Wadek
80.  10.25 gruuby
81.  10.28 GTGil
82.  10.29 MartinN13
82.  10.29 RedstoneTim
84.  10.32 MCuber
84.  10.32 Enoch Jiang
86.  10.34 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
86.  10.34 Cubey_Tube
86.  10.34 qaz
89.  10.40 aznbn
90.  10.41 KingWilwin16
91.  10.45 Bill Domiano
92.  10.46 Oliver Pällo
93.  10.50 lilwoaji
94.  10.61 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  10.61 switkreytyahhhh
96.  10.63 Ianwubby
97.  10.64 JakeAK
98.  10.66 Jude_Stradtner
99.  10.68 Mr_Man_I_Am
100.  10.71 Eli Apperson
101.  10.74 NotMeCubes
101.  10.74 2018KEAR02
103.  10.86 any name you wish
104.  10.88 PCCuber
105.  10.91 Trexrush1
106.  10.92 Nong Quoc Khanh
107.  10.98 VectorCubes
108.  10.99 Koen van Aller
109.  11.02 Yoyofruits_
110.  11.07 bennettstouder
111.  11.08 DGCubes
112.  11.12 spalmon
113.  11.15 Luke Solves Cubes
114.  11.18 BradyLawrence
115.  11.21 20luky3
116.  11.23 The Cubing Fanatic
117.  11.26 Calcube
117.  11.26 Garf
119.  11.30 Calumv 
119.  11.30 MJbaka
121.  11.33 rlnninja44
122.  11.36 bh13
122.  11.36 Kacper Jędrzejuk
124.  11.39 trangium
125.  11.42 Rollercoasterben 
125.  11.42 Victor Tang
127.  11.51 Cuber15
128.  11.56 bbbbbbbowen
129.  11.59 DemonChihuahua
130.  11.60 AmyCubes_
131.  11.63 calcuber1800
132.  11.65 FishTalons
133.  11.67 nonamed_duck
134.  11.72 midnightcuberx
135.  11.91 John_NOTgood
136.  11.92 c00bmaster
137.  11.93 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
138.  12.00 loffy
139.  12.07 thecubemaster23
140.  12.08 BMcCl1
140.  12.08 dhafin
142.  12.10 Samuel Baird
143.  12.11 Keroma12
143.  12.11 edsch
145.  12.13 superkitkat106
146.  12.17 Triangles_are_cubers
147.  12.19 Omkar1
148.  12.24 lumes2121
149.  12.28 Alpha cuber
150.  12.33 ARSCubing
151.  12.55 DynaXT
152.  12.56 Der Der
153.  12.73 MattP98
154.  12.86 Fisko
155.  12.89 Ian Huang
156.  12.91 WHY841
157.  12.92 beabernardes
158.  12.93 InfinityCuber324
159.  12.94 2019ECKE02
160.  12.98 xyzzy
161.  13.08 Cubing Mania
162.  13.10 ican97
163.  13.11 fdskljgrie
164.  13.20 DaGreatMup
165.  13.27 Praneet_Raghav
166.  13.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
166.  13.30 CornerTwisted
168.  13.35 Aidan Hiah
169.  13.42 sqAree
170.  13.45 Kgr
171.  13.46 nigelthecuber
172.  13.49 Topherlul
173.  13.52 carlosvilla9
174.  13.60 Nafiz
175.  13.63 Nitin Kumar 2018
176.  13.70 drpfisherman
177.  13.83 roconnor1994
178.  13.87 DUDECUBER
179.  13.93 elimescube
180.  13.97 FLS99
181.  13.98 qatumciuzacqul
182.  14.06 rdurette10
183.  14.09 Hyperion
184.  14.11 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
185.  14.13 Nevan J
185.  14.13 JustGoodCuber
187.  14.18 The_T01let
188.  14.19 Ssiא
189.  14.20 abunickabhi
190.  14.22 pjk
191.  14.25 hyn
192.  14.42 GabTheCuber
193.  14.53 stanley chapel
194.  14.64 Uwais
195.  14.65 bobbybob
196.  14.77 Heheheha
197.  14.83 Super_Cuber903
198.  14.85 CubeLub3r
199.  14.90 Abram Grimsley
200.  15.00 CryptoConnor
201.  15.01 cubenerd74
202.  15.06 Pugalan Aravintan
203.  15.08 Isaiah The Scott
204.  15.16 Henry13
205.  15.32 tavery343
206.  15.87 breadears
207.  15.95 Kaito Kid Cuber
208.  15.96 50ph14
209.  16.00 SpeedCubeLegend17
210.  16.03 kbrune
211.  16.13 Ayce
212.  16.42 bluishshark
213.  16.47 AnnaW
214.  16.56 ZebraCubes
215.  16.68 RyanSoh
216.  16.86 Petri Krzywacki
217.  16.95 WTFperm
218.  16.98 padddi
219.  17.08 Chai003
220.  17.13 CreationUniverse
221.  17.25 Cubing09
222.  17.36 Tekooo
223.  17.39 Li Xiang
224.  17.76 SSpzcee
225.  17.89 MarkA64
226.  17.99 LittleLumos
227.  18.11 RisingShinx
228.  18.35 tabberkev
229.  18.43 Poorcuber09
230.  18.69 Clock_Enthusiast
231.  18.72 Jan Kasprzak
232.  18.81 myoder
233.  18.90 Noob's Cubes
234.  18.99 Firestorming_1
235.  19.01 Hazwi
236.  19.32 Jlit
237.  19.52 DaTornadoKarateCuber
238.  19.63 samuel roveran
239.  19.74 Splenj
240.  19.78 Jrg
241.  20.14 FeelTheBeat
242.  20.19 One Wheel
243.  20.26 EthanMCuber
244.  20.53 Meanjuice
245.  20.94 Jack Law
246.  21.51 GooseCuber
247.  22.04 Elisa Rippe
248.  22.23 Jason Tzeng
249.  22.52 filmip
250.  22.80 Thewan
251.  23.07 linus.sch
252.  23.14 sporteisvogel
253.  23.31 Rubika-37-021204
254.  23.37 Akshath
255.  23.47 IsekaiMe
256.  23.56 Jany
257.  23.77 Jacobo_Formigós
258.  23.82 pranavAR
259.  23.94 Thewan2
260.  24.05 astnon
261.  24.10 tungsten
262.  24.27 edcuberrules8473
263.  24.51 shelckor
264.  24.55 GrettGrett
265.  24.83 nurhid.hisham
266.  25.51 1davey29
267.  25.52 N4C0
267.  25.52 Huntsidermy Cubed
269.  25.57 Quixoteace
270.  25.81 Nash171
271.  25.90 RCG
272.  25.94 ArdenLuvzCats
273.  26.49 Mr Cuber
274.  26.99 Exmestify
275.  27.67 calvinhart
276.  29.88 Jakub D
277.  29.98 GT8590
278.  30.07 GWL1000
279.  30.32 Penguinocuber
280.  30.58 Jacck
281.  30.95 M_bro2703
282.  31.11 arbivara
283.  31.61 DNP Cuber
284.  32.99 Futurechamp77
285.  33.57 G DA CUBER
286.  34.32 jsolver1
287.  35.66 Heidi
288.  36.17 Lutz_P
289.  36.73 J727S
290.  39.56 HelgeBerlin
291.  41.10 jeems
292.  41.84 EmmaTheCapicorn
293.  42.34 Qzinator
294.  42.55 Mrdoobery
295.  44.15 RubikAr
296.  45.43 UkkoE
297.  48.78 TanushOP
298.  57.18 nickromaniello
299.  58.22 lucazdoescubingstuff
300.  DNF ichcubegerne


*4x4x4*(147)
1.  28.07 Theo Goluboff
2.  29.72 theFMCgod
3.  29.90 Heewon Seo
3.  29.90 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



5.  29.93 cuberkid10
6.  30.00 tJardigradHe
7.  30.48 OriginalUsername
8.  30.80 Luke Garrett
9.  31.84 darrensaito
10.  32.89 Hargun02
11.  33.41 Lim Hung
12.  33.94 Sean Hartman
13.  35.46 Shaun Mack
14.  35.62 abhijat
15.  35.70 HawaiiLife745
16.  36.36 MrKuba600
17.  36.54 agradess2
18.  37.12 AidanNoogie
19.  37.65 Ontricus
20.  38.35 MCuber
21.  38.82 DhruvA
22.  38.85 GTGil
23.  38.86 BradenTheMagician
24.  39.03 ichcubegerne
25.  39.09 DGCubes
26.  39.38 2018KEAR02
27.  40.51 Timona
28.  40.67 tsutt099
29.  40.79 Boris McCoy
30.  40.95 Tues
31.  41.44 Cubey_Tube
32.  41.80 Caíque crispim
33.  41.96 Garf
34.  42.46 Raymos Castillo
35.  43.59 KingWilwin16
36.  43.83 leomannen
37.  44.14 Mr_Man_I_Am
38.  44.27 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  44.62 WizardCM
40.  45.02 NathanaelCubes
41.  45.70 lumes2121
42.  45.76 abunickabhi
43.  45.78 Jammy
44.  45.86 TheReasonableCuber
45.  46.06 bennettstouder
46.  46.36 carlosvilla9
47.  46.57 aznbn
48.  46.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
49.  47.09 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  47.91 Logan2017DAYR01
51.  48.02 xyzzy
52.  48.03 beabernardes
53.  48.53 Bill Domiano
54.  48.80 Calumv 
55.  49.17 weatherman223
56.  49.36 switkreytyahhhh
57.  49.58 Koen van Aller
58.  49.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
59.  50.02 Ianwubby
60.  50.52 gruuby
61.  50.65 Jude_Stradtner
62.  51.08 BradyLawrence
63.  51.48 edsch
64.  52.12 Calcube
65.  52.43 stanley chapel
66.  52.82 ican97
67.  52.93 AnnaW
68.  53.33 Greyson bananas
69.  53.46 bbbbbbbowen
70.  53.92 FishTalons
71.  54.16 rdurette10
72.  54.18 Enoch Jiang
73.  54.50 loffy
74.  54.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  55.00 AmyCubes_
76.  55.10 dhafin
77.  55.46 Omkar1
78.  55.47 DUDECUBER
79.  56.36 thecubemaster23
80.  57.07 FLS99
81.  57.89 LittleLumos
82.  57.92 Uwais
83.  58.50 KingTriden
84.  59.81 elimescube
85.  60.00 CornerTwisted
86.  1:00.09 Kgr
87.  1:00.35 rlnninja44
88.  1:01.36 InfinityCuber324
89.  1:02.15 Fisko
90.  1:02.71 Abram Grimsley
91.  1:05.24 JustGoodCuber
92.  1:05.71 50ph14
93.  1:06.67 bluishshark
94.  1:07.10 breadears
95.  1:07.66 Firestorming_1
96.  1:07.76 Super_Cuber903
97.  1:08.16 Poorcuber09
98.  1:08.32 Hyperion
99.  1:08.49 Cubing Mania
100.  1:08.94 filmip
101.  1:10.67 cubenerd74
102.  1:10.91 hyn
103.  1:10.92 Pugalan Aravintan
104.  1:11.35 ARSCubing
105.  1:13.50 SpeedCubeLegend17
106.  1:13.61 nurhid.hisham
107.  1:13.91 padddi
108.  1:14.65 Isaiah The Scott
109.  1:15.16 nigelthecuber
110.  1:15.39 Tekooo
111.  1:15.55 myoder
112.  1:16.50 One Wheel
113.  1:18.29 Petri Krzywacki
114.  1:20.27 EthanMCuber
115.  1:21.03 DemonChihuahua
116.  1:22.63 Jason Tzeng
117.  1:23.51 Thewan
118.  1:23.99 GrettGrett
119.  1:24.28 Jrg
120.  1:25.54 kbrune
121.  1:26.42 DaTornadoKarateCuber
122.  1:29.13 linus.sch
123.  1:30.88 tavery343
124.  1:33.37 sporteisvogel
125.  1:35.36 samuel roveran
126.  1:38.51 Rubika-37-021204
127.  1:39.42 IsekaiMe
128.  1:40.62 The_T01let
129.  1:42.80 fdskljgrie
130.  1:44.97 Meanjuice
131.  1:46.27 Jacck
132.  1:47.31 Splenj
133.  1:48.78 Heheheha
134.  1:55.33 Quixoteace
135.  1:59.68 Hazwi
136.  2:03.78 Ssiא
137.  2:09.35 RCG
138.  2:33.17 EmmaTheCapicorn
139.  2:49.07 Chai003
140.  2:49.76 Thewan2
141.  3:04.15 Akshath
142.  3:06.51 Huntsidermy Cubed
143.  3:42.57 arbivara
144.  3:58.61 Qzinator
145.  5:54.24 lucazdoescubingstuff
146.  DNF Liam Wadek
146.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*5x5x5*(91)
1.  51.23 tJardigradHe
2.  53.19 Lim Hung
3.  54.86 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  55.07 Theo Goluboff
5.  55.70 OriginalUsername
6.  57.61 Heewon Seo
7.  58.99 cuberkid10
8.  59.72 Luke Garrett
9.  1:01.03 Hargun02
10.  1:02.51 Sean Hartman
11.  1:03.49 turtwig
12.  1:04.07 Shaun Mack
13.  1:05.30 theFMCgod
14.  1:05.32 abhijat
15.  1:06.26 agradess2
16.  1:07.13 ichcubegerne
17.  1:08.05 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:10.54 Tues
19.  1:10.93 DhruvA
20.  1:11.70 DGCubes
21.  1:12.21 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:12.31 MrKuba600
23.  1:15.96 tsutt099
24.  1:17.56 LwBigcubes
25.  1:18.21 gruuby
26.  1:19.88 MCuber
27.  1:19.92 2018KEAR02
28.  1:20.31 Boris McCoy
29.  1:20.42 switkreytyahhhh
30.  1:22.79 Caíque crispim
31.  1:24.23 TheReasonableCuber
32.  1:24.90 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  1:25.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
34.  1:26.03 Jammy
35.  1:26.30 abunickabhi
36.  1:26.52 WizardCM
37.  1:26.57 Ontricus
38.  1:27.66 edsch
39.  1:28.14 Ianwubby
40.  1:28.53 beabernardes
41.  1:29.14 aznbn
42.  1:34.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:35.65 Cubey_Tube
44.  1:35.71 xyzzy
45.  1:37.08 AnnaW
46.  1:37.27 elimescube
47.  1:37.55 rdurette10
48.  1:38.47 Triangles_are_cubers
49.  1:38.68 Timona
50.  1:41.60 lumes2121
51.  1:44.23 Mr_Man_I_Am
52.  1:45.41 FLS99
53.  1:45.95 bh13
54.  1:47.61 Koen van Aller
55.  1:48.29 c00bmaster
56.  1:48.41 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
57.  1:50.82 Isaiah The Scott
58.  1:54.03 Nitin Kumar 2018
59.  1:55.19 bennettstouder
60.  1:60.00 Omkar1
61.  2:00.62 fdskljgrie
62.  2:01.44 One Wheel
63.  2:04.21 nigelthecuber
64.  2:08.18 Firestorming_1
65.  2:09.53 Poorcuber09
66.  2:09.90 Jrg
67.  2:10.60 rlnninja44
68.  2:13.59 filmip
69.  2:21.32 Rubika-37-021204
70.  2:22.54 InfinityCuber324
71.  2:26.05 linus.sch
72.  2:27.02 ARSCubing
73.  2:28.48 Li Xiang
74.  2:32.31 Jason Tzeng
75.  2:37.82 kbrune
76.  2:39.75 sporteisvogel
77.  2:42.26 Tekooo
78.  2:49.94 Abram Grimsley
79.  2:54.05 myoder
80.  2:58.27 Jacck
81.  3:01.02 tavery343
82.  3:14.64 Jack Law
83.  3:17.16 SpeedCubeLegend17
84.  3:46.37 DaTornadoKarateCuber
85.  4:39.26 EmmaTheCapicorn
86.  4:43.59 Huntsidermy Cubed
87.  5:43.29 Splenj
88.  8:58.00 arbivara
89.  DNF Nafiz
89.  DNF Calumv 
89.  DNF Meanjuice


*6x6x6*(50)
1.  1:40.19 Dream Cubing
2.  1:43.03 JackPfeifer
3.  1:44.96 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:50.46 Heewon Seo
5.  1:50.59 Sean Hartman
6.  1:51.29 OriginalUsername
7.  1:53.84 Hargun02
8.  1:57.38 ichcubegerne
9.  1:58.75 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:01.36 theFMCgod
11.  2:01.64 Luke Garrett
12.  2:07.75 agradess2
13.  2:10.11 LwBigcubes
14.  2:16.94 Liam Wadek
15.  2:17.02 Keroma12
16.  2:20.81 DGCubes
17.  2:21.08 gruuby
18.  2:23.02 MrKuba600
19.  2:24.95 abhijat
20.  2:25.99 xyzzy
21.  2:28.12 drpfisherman
22.  2:32.16 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:33.83 Tues
24.  2:38.84 BradenTheMagician
25.  2:40.99 Ianwubby
26.  2:41.76 Jammy
27.  2:51.74 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  3:00.06 beabernardes
29.  3:05.95 AnnaW
30.  3:18.54 Cubey_Tube
31.  3:19.14 Nitin Kumar 2018
32.  3:26.86 lumes2121
33.  3:28.86 elimescube
34.  3:29.55 Koen van Aller
35.  3:31.93 Firestorming_1
36.  3:41.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  3:45.60 One Wheel
38.  3:49.44 FLS99
39.  3:56.91 rlnninja44
40.  3:57.00 Isaiah The Scott
41.  4:02.46 Jrg
42.  4:38.67 Rubika-37-021204
43.  4:42.25 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  4:48.83 Poorcuber09
45.  4:57.20 sporteisvogel
46.  4:58.05 Jacck
47.  5:01.93 thomas.sch
48.  5:47.84 myoder
49.  6:42.27 kbrune
50.  8:50.16 EmmaTheCapicorn


*7x7x7*(39)
1.  2:04.50 Lim Hung
2.  2:42.65 ichcubegerne
3.  2:43.02 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:45.52 theFMCgod
5.  2:54.25 Hargun02
6.  2:55.41 OriginalUsername
7.  2:56.39 Ryan Pilat
8.  2:59.17 LwBigcubes
9.  3:06.18 HawaiiLife745
10.  3:19.32 drpfisherman
11.  3:33.84 xyzzy
12.  3:41.08 DGCubes
13.  3:49.50 BradenTheMagician
14.  3:49.64 MrKuba600
15.  4:11.05 Ianwubby
16.  4:21.26 TheReasonableCuber
17.  4:21.69 Jammy
18.  4:24.31 AnnaW
19.  4:42.90 2018KEAR02
20.  5:03.01 elimescube
21.  5:25.28 FLS99
22.  5:25.85 lumes2121
23.  5:34.16 One Wheel
24.  5:35.47 Jrg
25.  5:40.61 Firestorming_1
26.  5:41.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  5:44.44 c00bmaster
28.  5:47.22 Cubey_Tube
29.  6:10.41 rlnninja44
30.  7:03.48 Rubika-37-021204
31.  8:04.15 sporteisvogel
32.  8:21.59 padddi
33.  9:32.85 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
34.  9:50.94 kbrune
35.  13:12.24 EmmaTheCapicorn
36.  DNF Heewon Seo
36.  DNF any name you wish
36.  DNF calvinhart
36.  DNF myoder


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)
1.  3.48 BrianJ
2.  3.77 fdskljgrie
3.  4.06 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4.  5.03 fdh dnfed the solve
5.  5.77 Isaiah The Scott
6.  6.91 Tues
7.  7.62 agradess2
8.  7.72 turtwig
9.  7.83 Luke Garrett
10.  9.35 hah27
11.  11.01 Ryan Pilat
12.  11.05 Shaun Mack
13.  11.21 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  11.29 tsutt099
15.  11.54 jeff1867
16.  12.28 ichcubegerne
17.  12.93 theFMCgod
18.  13.16 sqAree
19.  13.35 abunickabhi
20.  13.42 Dream Cubing
21.  13.86 BradenTheMagician
22.  15.94 Greyson bananas
23.  16.56 nigelthecuber
24.  16.61 Sean Hartman
25.  17.07 Pugalan Aravintan
26.  17.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  17.66 Topherlul
28.  18.40 KingTriden
29.  18.58 AmyCubes_
30.  19.05 Ontricus
31.  19.60 hyn
32.  24.09 FLS99
33.  25.66 DGCubes
34.  27.18 stanley chapel
35.  29.52 WizardCM
36.  30.27 Mike Hughey
37.  32.59 Huntsidermy Cubed
38.  32.67 Fisko
39.  35.53 Jammy
40.  37.34 Koen van Aller
41.  39.67 Jacck
42.  40.09 SpeedCubeLegend17
43.  41.31 sporteisvogel
44.  43.48 gruuby
45.  47.52 Cuber767
46.  50.16 Hazwi
47.  51.74 kbrune
48.  58.90 Nitin Kumar 2018
49.  1:01.72 Hyperion
50.  1:01.91 TheReasonableCuber
51.  2:14.10 arbivara
52.  2:51.17 Ianwubby
53.  DNF bluishshark
53.  DNF Heheheha
53.  DNF UkkoE
53.  DNF Jack Law
53.  DNF darrensaito
53.  DNF EthanMCuber
53.  DNF Jan Kasprzak
53.  DNF c00bmaster


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(46)
1.  20.06 sigalig
2.  21.15 BandedCubing101
3.  22.07 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  23.75 hah27
5.  24.97 fdh dnfed the solve
6.  25.87 ican97
7.  27.93 Ryan Pilat
8.  28.07 Nafiz
9.  30.11 riovqn
10.  30.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
11.  32.38 2019ECKE02
12.  34.82 theFMCgod
13.  34.85 Victor Tang
14.  36.96 NathanaelCubes
15.  42.61 abunickabhi
16.  45.09 sqAree
17.  49.41 Theo Goluboff
18.  56.08 AmyCubes_
19.  58.43 Nihahhat
20.  1:05.63 Samuel Baird
21.  1:06.66 qatumciuzacqul
22.  1:19.29 FishTalons
23.  1:26.94 spalmon
24.  1:32.64 FLS99
25.  1:33.98 BradenTheMagician
26.  1:36.65 Luke Garrett
27.  1:42.77 ichcubegerne
28.  1:48.74 Dream Cubing
29.  1:53.67 filmip
30.  2:02.77 SpeedCubeLegend17
31.  2:18.37 DGCubes
32.  2:21.48 LittleLumos
33.  2:23.94 TheReasonableCuber
34.  2:36.69 WizardCM
35.  2:37.17 DemonChihuahua
36.  2:47.83 kbrune
37.  3:28.10 Jacck
38.  3:44.08 lumes2121
39.  3:55.21 Koen van Aller
40.  4:22.34 trangium
41.  4:29.05 padddi
42.  5:19.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  7:16.04 sporteisvogel
44.  DNF carlosvilla9
44.  DNF tsutt099
44.  DNF c00bmaster


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:57.45 Victor Tang
2.  2:02.13 sigalig
3.  2:07.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:13.09 hah27
5.  2:40.42 2019ECKE02
6.  3:20.47 T1_M0
7.  4:01.98 AmyCubes_
8.  4:14.37 Ryan Pilat
9.  5:50.04 LittleLumos
10.  6:31.89 theFMCgod
11.  10:31.08 Jacck
12.  22:54.76 sporteisvogel


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  4:22.36 sigalig
2.  4:42.20 hah27
3.  4:47.93 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  7:28.78 Keroma12
5.  19:05.00 theFMCgod
6.  DNF 2019ECKE02
6.  DNF Ryan Pilat
6.  DNF Jacck
6.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  DNF Ricco
6.  DNF Thewan2


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  32:44.03 Jacck
2.  DNF Victor Tang

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  30/35 56:50 Keroma12
2.  26/31 57:43 hah27
3.  10/11 27:04 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  9/14 56:16 AmyCubes_
5.  3/3 11:46 Jacck
6.  2/2 1:41 Huntsidermy Cubed
7.  2/2 2:08 abunickabhi
8.  2/2 2:43 KingTriden
9.  3/4 13:22 FLS99
10.  2/2 16:35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  3/4 27:35 sporteisvogel
12.  6/29 60:00 2019ECKE02
12.  1/2 20:32 Koen van Aller


*3x3x3 one-handed*(160)
1.  10.54 tJardigradHe
2.  10.66 zeta_zeros
3.  10.87 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  10.88 Theo Goluboff
5.  10.95 NathanaelCubes
6.  11.39 lilwoaji
7.  11.51 Shaun Mack
8.  12.29 darrensaito
9.  12.38 OriginalUsername
10.  12.63 Hargun02
11.  13.28 mihnea3000
12.  13.33 Ryan Pilat
13.  13.38 JackPfeifer
14.  13.58 Nihahhat
15.  13.73 Tues
16.  13.90 Dream Cubing
17.  14.09 Charles Jerome
18.  14.53 Ash Black
19.  14.84 Caíque crispim
20.  15.35 tsutt099
21.  15.61 Sean Hartman
22.  15.78 leolrg
23.  15.82 Adweehun
24.  15.96 midnightcuberx
25.  16.18 MrKuba600
26.  16.63 Boris McCoy
27.  16.70 turtwig
28.  16.96 ichcubegerne
29.  16.98 HawaiiLife745
30.  17.41 BradenTheMagician
31.  17.83 Antto Pitkänen
32.  17.89 Luke Solves Cubes
33.  18.26 leomannen
34.  18.44 MCuber
34.  18.44 cuberkid10
36.  18.64 abunickabhi
37.  18.77 KrokosB
38.  18.78 Jude_Stradtner
39.  18.82 Bill Domiano
40.  19.01 mariotdias
41.  19.04 xyzzy
42.  19.10 agradess2
43.  19.25 JakeAK
44.  19.26 Ontricus
45.  19.29 Jammy
46.  19.40 Trexrush1
47.  19.68 switkreytyahhhh
48.  19.71 nonamed_duck
49.  19.78 Cale S
50.  19.85 ARJCuber
51.  20.49 AydenNguyen
52.  20.58 DGCubes
52.  20.58 Timona
54.  20.66 MJbaka
54.  20.66 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
56.  20.72 Puppet09
57.  20.74 weatherman223
58.  20.93 Raymos Castillo
59.  20.94 Mr_Man_I_Am
60.  21.18 2018KEAR02
61.  21.62 WizardCM
62.  21.70 AmyCubes_
63.  21.72 PCCuber
64.  22.01 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  22.05 lumes2121
66.  22.22 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  22.47 gruuby
68.  22.54 thecubemaster23
69.  22.57 Omkar1
70.  22.93 Logan2017DAYR01
71.  22.94 ican97
72.  22.95 Calcube
73.  23.12 trangium
74.  23.18 drpfisherman
75.  23.36 Ssiא
76.  23.61 qatumciuzacqul
77.  23.81 Cubey_Tube
78.  24.14 abhijat
79.  24.35 TheReasonableCuber
80.  24.75 BMcCl1
81.  24.84 Cuber15
82.  25.71 carlosvilla9
83.  25.99 MattP98
84.  26.03 Alpha cuber
85.  26.08 John_NOTgood
86.  26.10 DemonChihuahua
87.  26.12 dhafin
88.  26.17 VectorCubes
89.  26.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
90.  26.67 Fisko
91.  26.76 Nafiz
91.  26.76 InfinityCuber324
93.  26.94 Greyson bananas
94.  26.96 sqAree
95.  27.01 Koen van Aller
96.  27.03 spalmon
97.  27.12 Nitin Kumar 2018
98.  27.18 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
99.  27.40 RyanSoh
100.  27.63 JustGoodCuber
101.  27.93 hyn
102.  28.82 BradyLawrence
103.  29.26 calcuber1800
104.  29.32 LittleLumos
105.  29.57 Oliver Pällo
106.  29.94 Firestorming_1
107.  30.31 bennettstouder
108.  30.71 Ianwubby
109.  31.03 nigelthecuber
110.  31.11 bbbbbbbowen
111.  31.66 Hyperion
112.  31.79 rdurette10
113.  33.13 breadears
114.  33.36 Cubing Mania
115.  34.17 rlnninja44
116.  34.38 Pugalan Aravintan
117.  34.40 Super_Cuber903
118.  34.67 FLS99
118.  34.67 Poorcuber09
120.  34.85 Isaiah The Scott
121.  35.46 filmip
122.  36.13 Henry13
123.  36.47 DUDECUBER
124.  38.53 CubeLub3r
125.  39.01 Abram Grimsley
126.  39.52 cubenerd74
127.  39.97 Noob's Cubes
128.  40.90 fdskljgrie
129.  41.23 ARSCubing
130.  41.36 tavery343
131.  42.27 Jack Law
132.  43.24 pranavAR
133.  45.19 Heheheha
134.  48.76 Hazwi
135.  48.86 AnnaW
136.  49.10 KingTriden
137.  50.18 EthanMCuber
138.  50.81 theFMCgod
139.  50.84 SpeedCubeLegend17
140.  51.52 Meanjuice
141.  51.75 GabTheCuber
142.  51.80 N4C0
143.  52.26 c00bmaster
144.  54.46 kbrune
145.  55.38 Chai003
146.  55.91 Jacck
147.  56.54 The_T01let
148.  56.81 Jacobo_Formigós
149.  59.07 linus.sch
150.  1:01.58 myoder
151.  1:04.96 GrettGrett
152.  1:13.08 Tekooo
153.  1:14.12 Huntsidermy Cubed
154.  1:19.20 Thewan2
155.  1:24.36 Jany
156.  1:24.50 Futurechamp77
157.  1:50.51 jsolver1
158.  1:50.72 Exmestify
159.  2:31.91 UkkoE
160.  DNF Calumv


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  38.97 fdh dnfed the solve
2.  1:11.85 theFMCgod
3.  1:29.36 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  2:28.61 Nitin Kumar 2018
5.  DNF InfinityCuber324
5.  DNF Jack Law
5.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)
1.  36.70 ichcubegerne
2.  54.77 BradenTheMagician
3.  55.74 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  1:09.16 FLS99
5.  1:24.25 Jacck
6.  1:24.91 Greyson bananas
7.  1:25.35 DUDECUBER
8.  1:28.52 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:37.41 Chai003
10.  1:45.68 theFMCgod
11.  2:06.05 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  2:08.17 spalmon
13.  2:14.96 kbrune
14.  2:18.40 The_T01let
15.  3:29.10 Alpha cuber
16.  3:54.97 Jack Law
17.  5:22.14 Huntsidermy Cubed
18.  DNF AnnaW
18.  DNF Meanjuice
18.  DNF Uwais


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  29.67 (31, 27, 31) davidr
2.  30.00 (28, 31, 31) jronge94
3.  33.00 (34, 32, 33) BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  34.67 (29, 33, 42) arbivara
5.  37.00 (34, 41, 36) Samuel Eklund-Hanna
6.  38.00 (40, 33, 41) kbrune
7.  42.67 (41, 43, 44) Timona
8.  47.67 (40, 47, 56) Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  57.33 (57, 56, 59) EthanMCuber
10.  59.33 (60, 64, 54) Meanjuice
11.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
11.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Huntsidermy Cubed


*2-3-4 Relay*(85)
1.  39.21 darrensaito
2.  41.14 Heewon Seo
3.  43.01 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  43.15 Luke Garrett
5.  44.40 Dream Cubing
6.  48.58 Ontricus
7.  49.12 ichcubegerne
8.  50.38 Hargun02
9.  54.88 HawaiiLife745
10.  56.05 tsutt099
11.  56.51 JacobLittleton
12.  56.63 DhruvA
13.  57.33 Cubey_Tube
14.  57.79 MCuber
15.  58.40 EvanWright1
16.  59.30 TheReasonableCuber
17.  59.76 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:00.45 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  1:00.73 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:00.76 Bill Domiano
21.  1:00.81 John_NOTgood
22.  1:00.87 Caíque crispim
23.  1:00.92 agradess2
24.  1:00.98 abhijat
25.  1:01.18 DGCubes
26.  1:01.98 switkreytyahhhh
27.  1:02.19 Garf
28.  1:02.20 aznbn
29.  1:03.19 Tues
30.  1:05.02 WizardCM
31.  1:05.48 Mr_Man_I_Am
32.  1:05.70 gruuby
33.  1:09.34 Timona
34.  1:09.47 Oliver Pällo
35.  1:09.88 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
36.  1:11.03 Koen van Aller
37.  1:11.18 lumes2121
38.  1:11.50 abunickabhi
39.  1:12.56 Triangles_are_cubers
40.  1:14.13 stanley chapel
41.  1:15.17 Greyson bananas
42.  1:15.97 bbbbbbbowen
43.  1:16.77 DUDECUBER
44.  1:18.67 Fisko
45.  1:18.70 BradyLawrence
46.  1:18.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  1:19.60 ARJCuber
48.  1:22.96 Ianwubby
49.  1:27.42 ARSCubing
50.  1:27.50 FLS99
51.  1:27.77 AnnaW
52.  1:28.52 rdurette10
53.  1:29.07 Uwais
54.  1:29.89 rlnninja44
55.  1:30.87 Isaiah The Scott
56.  1:35.05 Nitin Kumar 2018
57.  1:36.81 Firestorming_1
58.  1:36.87 Poorcuber09
59.  1:38.22 Super_Cuber903
60.  1:38.74 InfinityCuber324
61.  1:40.54 Abram Grimsley
62.  1:41.04 hyn
63.  1:41.20 Jason Tzeng
64.  1:42.16 Pugalan Aravintan
65.  1:42.88 tavery343
66.  1:43.66 Tekooo
67.  1:45.70 linus.sch
68.  1:49.03 The_T01let
69.  1:51.57 myoder
70.  1:56.18 Meanjuice
71.  1:59.25 SpeedCubeLegend17
72.  1:59.84 fdskljgrie
73.  2:00.23 GrettGrett
74.  2:02.52 One Wheel
75.  2:03.80 Jrg
76.  2:15.28 Cubing Mania
77.  2:19.06 kbrune
78.  2:20.39 Heheheha
79.  2:27.02 Hazwi
80.  2:36.10 Quixoteace
81.  3:00.53 Jacck
82.  3:08.94 Futurechamp77
83.  3:22.49 Chai003
84.  4:07.63 Huntsidermy Cubed
85.  4:09.14 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:45.62 Luke Garrett
2.  1:47.38 ichcubegerne
3.  1:51.35 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:54.04 Hargun02
5.  1:59.66 abhijat
6.  2:06.08 agradess2
7.  2:17.65 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:21.53 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:22.08 switkreytyahhhh
10.  2:27.41 gruuby
11.  2:28.01 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  2:29.07 aznbn
13.  2:30.37 DGCubes
14.  2:32.89 abunickabhi
15.  2:33.10 DhruvA
16.  2:36.58 WizardCM
17.  2:37.78 Cubey_Tube
18.  2:39.05 TheReasonableCuber
19.  2:49.73 fdskljgrie
20.  2:56.71 lumes2121
21.  2:56.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  2:57.75 Mr_Man_I_Am
23.  3:01.25 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
24.  3:04.00 Ianwubby
25.  3:14.89 Nitin Kumar 2018
26.  3:27.71 Fisko
27.  3:32.15 FLS99
28.  3:37.86 AnnaW
29.  3:42.39 Firestorming_1
30.  3:48.67 Poorcuber09
31.  3:50.76 tavery343
32.  4:10.18 Abram Grimsley
33.  4:10.29 Jrg
34.  4:13.27 Tekooo
35.  4:20.48 Jason Tzeng
36.  4:29.28 One Wheel
37.  4:29.87 DUDECUBER
38.  4:37.26 kbrune
39.  4:48.65 myoder
40.  4:58.13 SpeedCubeLegend17
41.  5:20.67 Quixoteace
42.  6:00.18 Jacck
43.  8:08.31 EmmaTheCapicorn
44.  8:23.25 Huntsidermy Cubed


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:49.17 ichcubegerne
2.  4:12.68 HawaiiLife745
3.  4:15.58 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  4:58.58 TheReasonableCuber
5.  5:16.54 WizardCM
6.  5:18.14 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  5:31.64 Ianwubby
8.  5:37.07 AnnaW
9.  6:06.48 Cubey_Tube
10.  6:25.54 FLS99
11.  6:34.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  6:38.68 lumes2121
13.  6:57.69 Firestorming_1
14.  7:25.30 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
15.  7:35.26 One Wheel
16.  7:51.04 Poorcuber09
17.  8:40.08 Jrg
18.  9:21.13 myoder
19.  10:57.88 kbrune
20.  17:18.18 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:43.47 ichcubegerne
2.  7:16.91 HawaiiLife745
3.  7:33.31 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  8:41.30 BradenTheMagician
5.  9:14.69 WizardCM
6.  9:31.64 TheReasonableCuber
7.  10:00.11 Ianwubby
8.  11:04.06 AnnaW
9.  12:13.19 Cubey_Tube
10.  12:58.33 FLS99
11.  13:16.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  14:44.81 Jrg
13.  16:23.52 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  18:14.54 myoder
15.  30:02.03 EmmaTheCapicorn


*Clock*(93)
1.  4.28 VectorCubes
2.  4.59 2018KEAR02
3.  4.91 Jude_Stradtner


Spoiler



4.  4.93 Luke Garrett
5.  5.03 MartinN13
6.  5.58 Oliver Pällo
7.  5.63 Clock_Enthusiast
8.  6.00 Jakub D
9.  6.05 fdh dnfed the solve
10.  6.15 Theo Goluboff
11.  6.64 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  6.68 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
13.  6.78 Charles Jerome
14.  6.94 Sean Hartman
15.  7.02 drpfisherman
15.  7.02 CornerTwisted
17.  7.06 Adweehun
18.  7.11 tsutt099
19.  7.20 NewoMinx
20.  7.36 Antto Pitkänen
21.  7.64 50ph14
22.  7.82 sqAree
23.  7.85 JackPfeifer
23.  7.85 darrensaito
25.  7.86 Ryan Pilat
26.  7.91 Shaun Mack
27.  7.94 theFMCgod
28.  7.96 MCuber
29.  8.00 weatherman223
30.  8.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  8.09 InfinityCuber324
32.  8.10 BradenTheMagician
33.  8.13 cuberkid10
34.  8.16 Yoyofruits_
35.  8.23 OriginalUsername
36.  8.27 carlosvilla9
37.  8.28 Ayce
38.  8.59 AmyCubes_
38.  8.59 BrianJ
40.  8.70 Tx789
41.  8.90 lumes2121
42.  9.02 2019ECKE02
43.  9.04 Ash Black
44.  9.31 KrokosB
45.  9.40 Bill Domiano
46.  9.62 gruuby
47.  9.69 N4C0
48.  9.83 Greyson bananas
49.  9.91 Nong Quoc Khanh
50.  9.97 Tues
51.  10.21 DynaXT
52.  10.37 DGCubes
53.  10.65 rdurette10
54.  10.71 WizardCM
55.  10.79 Raymos Castillo
55.  10.79 SpeedCubeLegend17
57.  10.91 Jason Tzeng
58.  10.92 ichcubegerne
59.  11.05 Pugalan Aravintan
60.  11.06 Caíque crispim
61.  11.20 Calcube
62.  11.34 CubeLub3r
63.  11.39 Jammy
64.  11.40 Cubey_Tube
65.  11.80 Fisko
66.  11.81 rlnninja44
67.  12.20 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  12.51 elimescube
69.  12.65 TheReasonableCuber
70.  12.70 mariotdias
71.  12.72 bluishshark
72.  13.73 HawaiiLife745
73.  14.96 AydenNguyen
74.  15.12 abunickabhi
75.  15.86 FLS99
76.  16.09 ARSCubing
77.  16.47 Poorcuber09
78.  16.56 GrettGrett
79.  17.17 Firestorming_1
80.  17.40 padddi
81.  18.22 Heheheha
82.  18.73 Henry13
83.  19.04 PortugeeJoe
84.  19.08 Quixoteace
85.  19.09 Jacck
86.  20.01 Hyperion
87.  21.74 sporteisvogel
88.  25.77 KingTriden
89.  29.56 Koen van Aller
90.  30.94 Jack Law
91.  35.52 EthanMCuber
92.  1:01.61 Akshath
93.  DNF Meanjuice


*Megaminx*(69)
1.  40.01 Theo Goluboff
2.  41.52 NewoMinx
3.  42.17 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  42.38 KrokosB
5.  46.24 theFMCgod
6.  47.72 Hargun02
7.  51.80 Ryan Pilat
8.  51.85 Sean Hartman
9.  52.13 abhijat
10.  52.29 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  52.55 OriginalUsername
12.  52.85 MrKuba600
13.  53.24 WizardCM
14.  53.67 Shadowjockey
15.  55.28 carlosvilla9
16.  56.11 Jammy
17.  56.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  57.71 MCuber
19.  58.00 HawaiiLife745
20.  58.40 Dream Cubing
21.  59.43 Tues
22.  59.81 Charles Jerome
23.  59.88 DGCubes
24.  1:00.85 Fred Lang
25.  1:01.25 agradess2
26.  1:02.07 DhruvA
27.  1:03.37 ichcubegerne
28.  1:04.31 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:08.24 switkreytyahhhh
30.  1:09.36 Liam Wadek
31.  1:12.46 Timona
32.  1:13.33 Mr_Man_I_Am
33.  1:14.76 gruuby
34.  1:16.18 c00bmaster
35.  1:16.78 NathanaelCubes
36.  1:16.81 Caíque crispim
37.  1:18.56 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  1:23.27 beabernardes
39.  1:25.70 Fisko
40.  1:26.74 Bill Domiano
41.  1:27.05 AnnaW
42.  1:27.34 TheReasonableCuber
43.  1:32.72 BradyLawrence
44.  1:32.77 2018KEAR02
45.  1:33.09 Koen van Aller
46.  1:37.99 lumes2121
47.  1:40.38 Logan2017DAYR01
48.  1:41.13 rdurette10
49.  1:45.70 fdskljgrie
50.  1:45.96 nigelthecuber
51.  1:48.73 DUDECUBER
52.  1:49.36 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  1:52.43 Cubey_Tube
54.  1:55.89 hyn
55.  1:58.42 dhafin
56.  2:05.67 Ianwubby
57.  2:08.00 FLS99
58.  2:16.95 Abram Grimsley
59.  2:17.33 Isaiah The Scott
60.  2:31.63 One Wheel
61.  2:54.90 Jacck
62.  3:06.14 Meanjuice
63.  3:06.68 Jrg
64.  3:25.82 sporteisvogel
65.  4:29.16 padddi
66.  5:06.63 kbrune
67.  5:21.23 Exmestify
68.  6:07.01 EmmaTheCapicorn
69.  DNF Poorcuber09


*Pyraminx*(149)
1.  1.75 Shaun Mack
2.  1.90 fdskljgrie
3.  1.95 remopihel


Spoiler



4.  2.02 BrianJ
5.  2.16 Shirosuki
6.  2.17 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  2.18 Ryan Pilat
8.  2.28 Ash Black
9.  2.36 fdh dnfed the solve
10.  2.40 DGCubes
11.  2.41 MrKuba600
12.  2.47 Jules Graham
12.  2.47 tsutt099
14.  2.59 Charles Jerome
15.  2.67 Mr_Man_I_Am
16.  2.69 tJardigradHe
17.  2.70 EvanWright1
18.  2.72 mariotdias
19.  2.75 Adweehun
20.  3.02 Ontricus
21.  3.07 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.17 Cody_Caston
23.  3.31 Luke Garrett
24.  3.32 NewoMinx
25.  3.44 CornerTwisted
26.  3.49 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  3.50 Caíque crispim
27.  3.50 Boris McCoy
29.  3.60 Jge
30.  3.84 Sean Hartman
31.  3.91 Clock_Enthusiast
32.  3.95 theFMCgod
33.  3.98 Liam Wadek
34.  4.14 AmyCubes_
34.  4.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  4.29 Thewan2
37.  4.36 Raymos Castillo
38.  4.52 2018KEAR02
39.  4.54 Jack Law
40.  4.60 darrensaito
41.  4.63 aznbn
42.  4.64 WizardCM
43.  4.70 Tues
44.  4.72 Theo Goluboff
45.  4.74 AydenNguyen
46.  4.80 cuberkid10
47.  4.83 Alpha cuber
48.  5.04 Calcube
49.  5.07 JacobLittleton
50.  5.08 rdurette10
51.  5.09 MCuber
52.  5.16 Antto Pitkänen
52.  5.16 VectorCubes
54.  5.17 gruuby
55.  5.19 Jammy
55.  5.19 agradess2
57.  5.21 Bill Domiano
58.  5.30 White KB
58.  5.30 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  5.31 Pugalan Aravintan
61.  5.32 Thewan
62.  5.40 KingTriden
63.  5.52 weatherman223
64.  5.58 drpfisherman
65.  5.64 Calumv 
66.  5.72 dhafin
67.  5.79 Yoyofruits_
68.  5.90 Jason Tzeng
69.  5.95 Oliver Pällo
70.  6.05 Nafiz
70.  6.05 ichcubegerne
72.  6.18 Cubey_Tube
72.  6.18 lumes2121
74.  6.28 Omkar1
75.  6.31 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
76.  6.38 EthanMCuber
77.  6.40 HawaiiLife745
78.  6.46 ARSCubing
79.  6.47 Hargun02
80.  6.56 DynaXT
81.  6.62 Jakub D
82.  6.66 Poorcuber09
83.  6.70 N4C0
84.  6.75 Ianwubby
85.  7.03 Koen van Aller
86.  7.21 SpeedCubeLegend17
87.  7.26 Heheheha
88.  7.29 Fisko
89.  7.31 Isaiah The Scott
89.  7.31 GWL1000
91.  7.34 MJbaka
92.  7.37 rlnninja44
93.  7.57 Penguinocuber
94.  7.63 GrettGrett
95.  7.81 abunickabhi
96.  7.84 Meanjuice
97.  7.88 Abram Grimsley
98.  7.89 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
99.  8.03 Greyson bananas
100.  8.12 Hyperion
101.  8.13 Jan Kasprzak
102.  8.15 tavery343
103.  8.25 c00bmaster
104.  8.26 TheReasonableCuber
105.  8.36 nigelthecuber
106.  8.59 Topherlul
107.  8.73 Cubing Mania
108.  8.76 Super_Cuber903
109.  8.87 JustGoodCuber
110.  8.88 BradyLawrence
111.  8.89 InfinityCuber324
112.  8.92 MattP98
113.  8.94 Henry13
114.  9.37 CubeLub3r
115.  9.72 Puppet09
116.  9.75 Firestorming_1
117.  9.91 Jany
118.  9.99 DUDECUBER
119.  10.18 Tekooo
120.  10.41 DaTornadoKarateCuber
121.  10.75 FLS99
122.  10.98 Jacobo_Formigós
123.  11.09 GT8590
124.  11.13 Hazwi
125.  11.38 sporteisvogel
126.  11.75 bluishshark
127.  11.87 Uwais
128.  12.12 hyn
129.  13.28 Akshath
130.  13.34 Huntsidermy Cubed
131.  13.51 EmmaTheCapicorn
132.  14.31 Splenj
133.  15.39 Nash171
134.  15.93 Jacck
135.  16.55 RubikAr
136.  16.84 RCG
137.  17.03 ARJCuber
138.  18.15 kbrune
139.  18.22 Mrdoobery
140.  19.30 Nitin Kumar 2018
141.  19.46 Chai003
142.  21.21 Cuber767
143.  21.29 jsolver1
144.  23.36 TanushOP
145.  26.67 Futurechamp77
146.  33.73 PortugeeJoe
147.  48.18 UkkoE
148.  1:05.91 lucazdoescubingstuff
149.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Square-1*(99)
1.  6.55 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.65 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.91 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  7.64 blerrpycuber
5.  8.09 BrianJ
6.  8.42 Charles Jerome
7.  8.53 Benjamin Warry
8.  9.12 JackPfeifer
9.  9.40 2019ECKE02
10.  9.56 Ryan Pilat
11.  10.16 Shaun Mack
12.  10.44 GTGil
13.  10.55 theFMCgod
14.  10.68 Cale S
15.  10.93 jwiejoo
16.  11.21 darrensaito
17.  11.25 tsutt099
18.  11.54 Boris McCoy
19.  11.65 Theo Goluboff
20.  11.76 Shirosuki
21.  11.85 Caíque crispim
22.  12.00 AydenNguyen
23.  12.18 Luke Garrett
24.  12.72 Lim Hung
25.  12.99 tJardigradHe
26.  13.12 fun at the joy
27.  13.19 Legomanz
28.  13.20 leomannen
29.  13.33 Yoyofruits_
30.  13.41 Sean Hartman
31.  13.43 cuberkid10
32.  13.54 OriginalUsername
33.  13.57 MrKuba600
34.  13.68 BradyLawrence
35.  13.80 BradenTheMagician
36.  14.17 Mr_Man_I_Am
37.  14.75 MCuber
38.  14.77 Ash Black
39.  14.84 Rollercoasterben 
40.  15.48 NewoMinx
41.  15.99 ichcubegerne
42.  16.56 CornerTwisted
43.  16.61 Hargun02
44.  16.74 Logan2017DAYR01
45.  17.13 Nong Quoc Khanh
46.  17.35 JacobLittleton
47.  17.37 DGCubes
48.  17.40 MichaelNielsen
49.  17.67 Tx789
50.  17.70 HawaiiLife745
51.  18.47 hyn
52.  18.52 abhijat
53.  19.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
54.  19.84 Oliver Pällo
55.  20.50 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  20.61 bluishshark
57.  20.94 Tues
58.  21.74 Raymos Castillo
59.  22.02 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  22.11 GrettGrett
61.  22.18 50ph14
62.  22.99 midnightcuberx
63.  23.30 2018KEAR02
64.  23.37 weatherman223
65.  23.72 Bill Domiano
66.  24.68 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
67.  25.24 Fisko
68.  25.47 gruuby
69.  25.50 Pugalan Aravintan
70.  26.43 WizardCM
71.  26.45 Cubey_Tube
72.  27.06 InfinityCuber324
73.  29.76 EthanMCuber
74.  30.50 Meanjuice
75.  31.52 Jammy
76.  32.02 Poorcuber09
77.  32.07 ARSCubing
78.  32.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
79.  33.69 nigelthecuber
80.  34.48 carlosvilla9
81.  34.58 rdurette10
82.  35.13 TheReasonableCuber
83.  35.34 Cubing Mania
84.  38.17 Greyson bananas
85.  40.55 FLS99
86.  40.84 Calumv 
87.  41.58 Huntsidermy Cubed
88.  43.80 CubeLub3r
89.  45.68 RCG
90.  46.17 Koen van Aller
91.  49.53 sporteisvogel
92.  52.30 Abram Grimsley
93.  1:08.33 Jacck
94.  1:11.02 Isaiah The Scott
95.  1:11.42 GabTheCuber
96.  1:12.32 Firestorming_1
97.  1:30.32 Tekooo
98.  2:20.63 EmmaTheCapicorn
99.  DNF DUDECUBER


*Skewb*(125)
1.  1.60 BradyCubes08
2.  1.66 Cody_Caston
3.  1.79 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1.85 Legomanz
5.  2.55 CornerTwisted
5.  2.55 BrianJ
7.  2.60 tsutt099
8.  2.63 Nong Quoc Khanh
9.  2.70 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  2.92 2018KEAR02
11.  2.97 fdh dnfed the solve
12.  3.03 Pugalan Aravintan
13.  3.05 Antto Pitkänen
14.  3.11 MichaelNielsen
15.  3.14 Cale S
16.  3.21 Shirosuki
17.  3.23 bobbybob
18.  3.45 MrKuba600
19.  3.48 Ryan Pilat
20.  3.56 darrensaito
21.  3.79 Theo Goluboff
22.  3.85 Hyperion
22.  3.85 Shaun Mack
24.  3.90 NewoMinx
25.  3.95 any name you wish
26.  4.06 Sean Hartman
27.  4.12 Boris McCoy
28.  4.13 tJardigradHe
29.  4.16 N4C0
30.  4.18 nigelthecuber
31.  4.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4.38 JackPfeifer
33.  4.40 VectorCubes
34.  4.51 AmyCubes_
35.  4.64 Hargun02
36.  4.65 BradenTheMagician
37.  4.78 Mattia Pasquini
37.  4.78 Luke Garrett
39.  4.81 Greyson bananas
40.  4.82 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
41.  4.97 InfinityCuber324
42.  5.05 ARSCubing
43.  5.15 HawaiiLife745
44.  5.17 weatherman223
45.  5.18 theFMCgod
46.  5.21 Triangles_are_cubers
47.  5.36 MattP98
48.  5.38 Raymos Castillo
48.  5.38 lumes2121
50.  5.49 Mr_Man_I_Am
51.  5.50 Chris Van Der Brink
52.  5.56 AydenNguyen
53.  5.64 DGCubes
53.  5.64 fdskljgrie
55.  5.65 EvanWright1
56.  5.66 WizardCM
57.  5.83 Poorcuber09
58.  5.84 cuberkid10
59.  5.89 Tues
60.  5.91 Yoyofruits_
61.  5.95 Caíque crispim
62.  5.98 ichcubegerne
63.  6.04 bluishshark
63.  6.04 DUDECUBER
65.  6.12 Cubey_Tube
66.  6.20 Clock_Enthusiast
67.  6.26 DynaXT
68.  6.30 BradyLawrence
69.  6.32 Jammy
70.  6.37 mihnea3000
71.  6.43 Calcube
72.  6.45 Logan2017DAYR01
73.  6.65 Jack Law
74.  6.66 Jason Tzeng
75.  6.92 Oliver Pällo
76.  7.00 AidanNoogie
77.  7.10 Calumv 
78.  7.19 JacobLittleton
79.  7.20 Bill Domiano
80.  7.40 dhafin
81.  7.66 Fisko
82.  7.68 abunickabhi
83.  7.79 Puppet09
84.  7.82 Isaiah The Scott
85.  8.00 EthanMCuber
86.  8.22 gruuby
87.  8.46 LittleLumos
88.  8.49 Timona
89.  9.17 rdurette10
90.  9.18 Firestorming_1
91.  9.24 Jakub D
92.  9.48 FLS99
93.  9.56 TheReasonableCuber
94.  9.87 agradess2
95.  9.94 Kgr
96.  10.04 Ianwubby
97.  10.33 Tekooo
98.  11.15 rlnninja44
99.  11.23 Koen van Aller
100.  11.31 Super_Cuber903
101.  11.33 Jacobo_Formigós
102.  11.82 tabberkev
103.  14.13 Jacck
104.  14.54 MJbaka
105.  14.56 Meanjuice
106.  15.24 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
106.  15.24 Heheheha
108.  15.31 ARJCuber
109.  15.59 DaTornadoKarateCuber
110.  16.14 c00bmaster
111.  16.97 Abram Grimsley
112.  17.60 EmmaTheCapicorn
113.  17.80 SSpzcee
114.  19.01 Hazwi
115.  20.04 Cubing Mania
116.  20.20 RCG
117.  20.55 Chai003
118.  22.38 kbrune
119.  24.05 GWL1000
120.  27.74 RisingShinx
121.  28.42 sporteisvogel
122.  35.72 Akshath
123.  36.01 lucazdoescubingstuff
124.  36.07 nickromaniello
125.  36.48 Futurechamp77


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  25.78 WizardCM
2.  26.03 DGCubes
3.  26.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  26.59 fdskljgrie
5.  27.08 gruuby
6.  27.92 Luke Garrett
7.  31.48 Hargun02
8.  33.69 ichcubegerne
9.  37.17 KingTriden
10.  40.87 Fisko
11.  44.44 TheReasonableCuber
12.  58.86 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
13.  1:03.25 Meanjuice
14.  1:05.36 Abram Grimsley
15.  1:20.85 Cubing Mania
16.  1:33.65 FLS99
17.  1:58.19 EmmaTheCapicorn
18.  DNF Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:20.52 Luke Garrett
2.  3:51.84 Shaun Mack
3.  4:05.03 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  4:06.27 BradenTheMagician
5.  4:20.09 ichcubegerne
6.  4:33.34 WizardCM
7.  4:45.19 Caíque crispim
8.  5:14.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  5:24.04 Bill Domiano
10.  5:24.15 TheReasonableCuber
11.  5:53.32 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  6:01.78 JacobLittleton
13.  6:09.69 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  6:14.62 Cubey_Tube
15.  6:20.29 Fisko
16.  6:34.92 fdskljgrie
17.  7:06.17 FLS99
18.  7:37.57 Poorcuber09
19.  15:23.84 Quixoteace
20.  18:42.59 EmmaTheCapicorn


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  6.84 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.77 DGCubes
3.  12.09 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.28 Ash Black
5.  13.67 tsutt099
6.  15.13 Raymos Castillo
7.  20.45 Shaun Mack
8.  20.47 Fisko
9.  20.77 gruuby
10.  23.15 Abram Grimsley
11.  26.15 Cubing Mania
12.  27.63 EmmaTheCapicorn
13.  27.90 EthanMCuber
14.  29.13 TheReasonableCuber
15.  30.47 Bill Domiano
16.  30.59 DynaXT
17.  30.86 Meanjuice
18.  31.98 Ianwubby
19.  37.97 FLS99
20.  41.67 Jacck
21.  45.03 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  22.57 DGCubes
2.  25.14 fdskljgrie
3.  25.36 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  32.10 ichcubegerne
5.  38.95 gruuby
6.  45.29 WizardCM
7.  54.56 ARSCubing
8.  1:01.71 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:06.82 One Wheel
10.  1:11.60 AmyCubes_
11.  1:12.15 Jacck
12.  1:20.83 EmmaTheCapicorn
13.  1:29.56 FLS99
14.  1:29.97 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
15.  2:12.47 Abram Grimsley


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  17.47 Zamirul Faris
2.  19.21 ichcubegerne
3.  19.33 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  22.88 DGCubes
5.  23.98 Raymos Castillo
6.  36.70 FLS99
7.  41.26 KingTriden
8.  53.25 Chai003
9.  2:16.77 Jack Law
10.  DNF Meanjuice
10.  DNF Jacck
10.  DNF rlnninja44


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  59.04 FLS99
2.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna
2.  DNF any name you wish
2.  DNF WizardCM
2.  DNF kbrune
2.  DNF Meanjuice
2.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers
2.  DNF DUDECUBER

*Mirror Blocks*(21)
1.  14.64 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.07 fdskljgrie
3.  22.68 Haya_Mirror


Spoiler



4.  23.51 ichcubegerne
5.  29.51 gruuby
6.  35.55 Thewan
7.  38.80 TheReasonableCuber
8.  43.08 Abram Grimsley
9.  44.68 Jammy
10.  47.06 Cubing Mania
11.  48.40 Raymos Castillo
12.  49.59 WizardCM
13.  50.79 DGCubes
14.  58.38 Jack Law
15.  1:00.71 DUDECUBER
16.  1:05.00 FLS99
17.  1:09.39 Meanjuice
18.  1:47.51 Hazwi
19.  2:04.60 Elisa Rippe
20.  2:47.23 EmmaTheCapicorn
21.  4:38.92 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:29.46 DGCubes
2.  4:36.36 thomas.sch
3.  8:09.66 BradenTheMagician

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  23.14 HawaiiLife745
2.  24.21 edd_dib
3.  24.75 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  24.94 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  1:14.12 DGCubes
6.  1:15.85 xyzzy
7.  1:25.34 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:37.00 One Wheel



*Contest results*(336)
1.  1676 Luke Garrett
2.  1545 BradenTheMagician
3.  1419 theFMCgod


Spoiler



4.  1402 Theo Goluboff
5.  1388 tsutt099
6.  1377 Sean Hartman
7.  1376 Shaun Mack
8.  1368 DGCubes
9.  1348 Ryan Pilat
10.  1330 cuberkid10
11.  1325 Hargun02
12.  1323 HawaiiLife745
13.  1318 Caíque crispim
14.  1280 darrensaito
15.  1271 Tues
16.  1251 WizardCM
17.  1218 MrKuba600
18.  1206 ichcubegerne
19.  1190 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  1182 tJardigradHe
21.  1178 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  1174 OriginalUsername
23.  1153 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
24.  1146 gruuby
25.  1136 agradess2
26.  1110 2018KEAR02
27.  1090 TheReasonableCuber
28.  1082 Dream Cubing
29.  1072 Boris McCoy
30.  1022 Charles Jerome
31.  1020 Cubey_Tube
32.  1013 Jammy
33.  1010 MCuber
34.  1005 BrianJ
35.  996 abhijat
36.  990 Mr_Man_I_Am
37.  966 Ontricus
38.  963 Ash Black
39.  955 fdh dnfed the solve
40.  937 AmyCubes_
41.  931 lumes2121
42.  927 Bill Domiano
43.  917 Greyson bananas
44.  915 Raymos Castillo
45.  878 Logan2017DAYR01
46.  872 AydenNguyen
47.  866 fdskljgrie
48.  847 weatherman223
49.  838 NewoMinx
50.  836 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  832 Ianwubby
52.  831 abunickabhi
53.  820 Antto Pitkänen
54.  806 DhruvA
55.  798 Lim Hung
55.  798 Adweehun
57.  793 CornerTwisted
58.  786 FLS99
59.  784 EvanWright1
60.  781 Koen van Aller
61.  779 Cale S
62.  777 leomannen
63.  759 JackPfeifer
64.  750 rdurette10
65.  749 Timona
66.  745 turtwig
67.  732 aznbn
68.  726 VectorCubes
68.  726 Fisko
70.  716 Oliver Pällo
71.  713 KingTriden
72.  702 Heewon Seo
73.  696 InfinityCuber324
74.  690 BradyLawrence
75.  687 Calcube
76.  679 nigelthecuber
77.  673 KrokosB
78.  671 MichaelNielsen
79.  670 JacobLittleton
80.  668 Jude_Stradtner
81.  664 mariotdias
82.  637 switkreytyahhhh
83.  632 AidanNoogie
84.  631 Pugalan Aravintan
85.  627 NathanaelCubes
86.  621 hah27
87.  609 ARSCubing
88.  605 Isaiah The Scott
89.  598 dhafin
90.  592 rlnninja44
90.  592 Yoyofruits_
92.  591 carlosvilla9
93.  554 Calumv 
94.  550 Shirosuki
95.  542 drpfisherman
96.  537 Nong Quoc Khanh
97.  536 Puppet09
98.  528 Poorcuber09
99.  526 ARJCuber
100.  523 Christopher Fandrich
100.  523 lilwoaji
102.  518 hyn
103.  512 Nafiz
104.  507 Brendyn Dunagan
105.  502 xyzzy
106.  500 beabernardes
107.  495 edsch
108.  491 AnnaW
109.  489 thecubemaster23
110.  488 Firestorming_1
111.  485 Cubing Mania
112.  483 Zamirul Faris
113.  480 Omkar1
114.  479 MJbaka
115.  477 Redicubeman
115.  477 midnightcuberx
117.  476 Hyperion
118.  469 DUDECUBER
119.  463 Luke Solves Cubes
120.  459 c00bmaster
121.  458 Abram Grimsley
121.  458 mihnea3000
123.  454 TipsterTrickster 
124.  452 Cody_Caston
124.  452 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
124.  452 Fred Lang
127.  445 GTGil
128.  444 Garf
128.  444 Nitin Kumar 2018
130.  441 Nihahhat
131.  439 sqAree
132.  438 John_NOTgood
133.  437 Liam Wadek
134.  434 bluishshark
135.  433 MattP98
136.  429 Clock_Enthusiast
136.  429 JustGoodCuber
138.  420 eyeballboi
138.  420 DynaXT
140.  419 TheCubingAddict980
141.  418 bbbbbbbowen
141.  418 SpeedCubeLegend17
143.  416 Legomanz
144.  415 KingWilwin16
145.  414 Alpha cuber
146.  412 stanley chapel
147.  409 Meanjuice
148.  406 trangium
149.  403 Super_Cuber903
150.  397 bennettstouder
151.  396 Enoch Jiang
152.  388 Jakub D
153.  381 JakeAK
154.  379 Kgr
155.  378 leolrg
156.  376 Jack Law
157.  375 2019ECKE02
157.  375 spalmon
159.  371 EthanMCuber
159.  371 ican97
161.  368 Jason Tzeng
162.  365 CubeLub3r
163.  360 Eli Apperson
164.  356 kbrune
165.  346 Heheheha
166.  345 loffy
167.  343 tavery343
168.  339 any name you wish
169.  338 Jacck
170.  323 elimescube
171.  322 Thewan2
172.  321 Jge
173.  319 Tekooo
174.  318 Trexrush1
175.  317 Mattia Pasquini
176.  316 Uwais
177.  315 Thewan
178.  313 MartinN13
179.  312 Topherlul
180.  311 DemonChihuahua
181.  310 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
182.  308 N4C0
183.  303 iLikeCheese
184.  302 PCCuber
185.  301 StaticCuber46
186.  299 benzhao
186.  299 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
188.  296 ExultantCarn
189.  294 Pixaler
190.  289 LittleLumos
191.  288 nonamed_duck
192.  287 FishTalons
193.  286 SpeedyReedy
194.  285 DLXCubing
195.  281 sporteisvogel
196.  280 GrettGrett
197.  279 Nevan J
198.  278 Victor Tang
199.  274 50ph14
199.  274 Max C.
201.  270 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
202.  269 One Wheel
203.  262 Jrg
203.  262 Henry13
205.  261 Keroma12
205.  261 Cuber15
207.  252 cubenerd74
208.  249 BMcCl1
209.  246 qatumciuzacqul
210.  244 Rollercoasterben 
211.  239 Hazwi
212.  238 myoder
213.  237 DaTornadoKarateCuber
214.  235 calcuber1800
215.  231 DuckubingCuber347
216.  228 Jan Kasprzak
217.  226 bh13
218.  222 Ssiא
219.  221 RedstoneTim
220.  220 bobbybob
220.  220 Chai003
222.  216 qaz
222.  216 The_T01let
224.  208 breadears
225.  206 filmip
226.  203 NotMeCubes
227.  197 Samuel Baird
228.  193 The Cubing Fanatic
229.  191 Jorian Meeuse
230.  190 Cuber2s
231.  189 20luky3
232.  188 linus.sch
233.  186 Huntsidermy Cubed
234.  185 padddi
235.  183 EmmaTheCapicorn
236.  182 Noob's Cubes
237.  169 Rubika-37-021204
238.  163 zeta_zeros
239.  159 superkitkat106
240.  158 samuel roveran
241.  156 CryptoConnor
241.  156 LwBigcubes
243.  155 RyanSoh
244.  152 Ayce
244.  152 Der Der
246.  149 Ian Huang
246.  149 remopihel
248.  148 WHY841
249.  145 Splenj
249.  145 GabTheCuber
251.  140 DaGreatMup
251.  140 Jules Graham
253.  139 Praneet_Raghav
254.  137 Jacobo_Formigós
255.  136 Aidan Hiah
256.  135 WTFperm
257.  133 Quixoteace
258.  131 SSpzcee
259.  129 Akshath
260.  127 roconnor1994
260.  127 BradyCubes08
260.  127 Petri Krzywacki
263.  114 pjk
264.  113 Jany
265.  112 RCG
266.  111 Tx789
267.  108 GWL1000
268.  105 Li Xiang
269.  103 edcuberrules8473
270.  102 tabberkev
271.  101 sigalig
272.  100 blerrpycuber
273.  99 Penguinocuber
274.  97 Benjamin Warry
274.  97 Kaito Kid Cuber
276.  94 White KB
276.  94 arbivara
278.  90 ZebraCubes
279.  89 jwiejoo
280.  85 nurhid.hisham
280.  85 RisingShinx
282.  84 CreationUniverse
283.  83 tungsten
283.  83 Cubing09
285.  79 pranavAR
285.  79 G DA CUBER
285.  79 MarkA64
288.  78 fun at the joy
288.  78 jeff1867
290.  74 IsekaiMe
291.  73 Mike Hughey
292.  68 Jlit
293.  66 Nash171
294.  64 jsolver1
294.  64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
296.  63 FeelTheBeat
296.  63 Elisa Rippe
298.  62 Futurechamp77
299.  60 Qzinator
299.  60 Shadowjockey
301.  58 GooseCuber
302.  57 Mrdoobery
303.  56 GT8590
304.  53 BandedCubing101
305.  50 RubikAr
306.  46 riovqn
306.  46 BigBrainBoi989
308.  44 astnon
308.  44 Exmestify
310.  41 UkkoE
310.  41 shelckor
312.  38 calvinhart
312.  38 Cuber767
312.  38 1davey29
315.  33 M_bro2703
315.  33 J727S
317.  32 ArdenLuvzCats
318.  31 Mr Cuber
319.  26 lucazdoescubingstuff
320.  23 davidr
321.  22 Haya_Mirror
321.  22 jronge94
323.  21 DNP Cuber
324.  19 PortugeeJoe
325.  18 T1_M0
325.  18 nickromaniello
327.  17 thomas.sch
327.  17 Heidi
329.  16 Lutz_P
330.  15 TanushOP
331.  14 HelgeBerlin
332.  13 jeems
333.  11 edd_dib
334.  9 I am gan for cubes
334.  9 SpeedyOctahedron
336.  4 Ricco


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 18, 2022)

i got the worst avgs for 3x3, 2x2, skewb, and pyra, cool


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i got the worst avgs for 3x3, 2x2, skewb, and pyra, cool


this is why the weekly comp needs a cut off time


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sheesh Kyle. You're insane. I think that's the third time in a row he's broken SR 3x3 ao5.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2022)

336 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 197!

That means our winner this week is *Nevan J!* Congratulations!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> 336 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 197!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *Nevan J!* Congratulations!!


@Nevan J


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

Congrats Nevan J!

I badly need to buy a FTO and compete in it.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Congrats Nevan J!
> 
> I badly need to buy a FTO and compete in it.


Just bought my first one. Still trying to learn to solve it.


----------

